# The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

**updated pics on page 3-* 
Well guys, 
I loved the VF kit, but I just had to move on to something new. I was getting bored with the car. The VF kit shipped out from my office yesterday afternoon. The new proud owners of the stage 1 are "the vr6ster" and stage 2 is "Mr. Rictus" There was another great guy in the mix that just missed out on the kit.(REV55)-Ryan is a great kid and anyone who is looking to sell their kit should really look no further than to him. Best of luck with both of you, I'm sure you'll love it, I know I did.
Like Meik, I too longed for VF to come out with their stage 3 kit, but it just didn't happen in time for me.
When C2 came out with their kit, I msg'd Chris and called him within 10 minutes of the post. After some time with the sale of the blower I managed to scrape together some more funds and have ordered the Stage III kit from C2.
We are looking at a target time of 4-5 weeks for delivery and I hope to have everything ready to roll for H2O. I am pulling the head this week(if work allows) and will have everything else prep'd for when my goods arrive. I hope to take lots of pictures, but for old times sake here are 2 shots of her before she was sent off

















_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 7:51 PM 7-31-2007_ 


_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 5:58 PM 8-19-2007_


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pushin PSI (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

OMG STAGE III








Talk about "scaping" together some funds. Man I so wish I could do the same. I think I really do want to sell the VF kit








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif C2


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Pushin PSI)*

I really can't say enough good about VF and their products, I just wanted more. I'm really anxious, I haven't slept good in days. Hope this doesn't last 6 weeks, or I'm not going to make it


----------



## Pushin PSI (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_I really can't say enough good about VF and their products, I just wanted more. 

I 100% agree but I too want just a little more without waiting for STGIII from VF.
Keep me posted
PM'd you


_Modified by Pushin PSI at 8:53 PM 7-31-2007_


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Pushin PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pushin PSI* »_OMG STAGE III









My exact thought







.


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

so.. clutch? axles? cause stage3....


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (619)*

so you had a bad case of "Meiks" huh? 
How much power that thing gonna have?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (VR6JettaGLI)*

lol congrats man.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

Sorry to see you go.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif But at least you were able to spread the love accross two cars...








Installing a Snow Perf kit will tide me over until Stage 3 comes out.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

nice


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (BakBer)*

Rocking the spec stage III+ clutch, not sure if its going to hold out but we will see. Looking into getting Raxles as well.
I'm going to run this clutch, till it smokes and then we'll try something new.
We are going for a mild tune ~13-15psi... with the ability to crank it way up







low-mid 20's








We'll see what she does when it gets here... in the mean time, I suppose I'll just twiddle my thumbs


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

Can stock internals support the power of a stage III?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_Can stock internals support the power of a stage III?

yessir. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
15psi on a 24V is stupid btw. You are going to like it.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Frickin' turbos come out just as I get into the supercharger realm...
I'm still a happy guy


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

If you have it going good by H20 can I reserve a ride so I can feel what it feels like? Plus that way I can heard that side exit exhaust you mentioned when I missed buying your old exhuast


----------



## Fat Jon (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Rocking the spec stage III+ clutch, not sure if its going to hold out but we will see. Looking into getting Raxles as well.
I'm going to run this clutch, till it smokes and then we'll try something new.
We are going for a mild tune ~13-15psi... with the ability to crank it way up







low-mid 20's








We'll see what she does when it gets here... in the mean time, I suppose I'll just twiddle my thumbs

that shouldn't take very long... SPEC makes a junk product.. hopefully when it fries, it doesnt sieze up and shoot through your bellhousing, wiring harness, and firewall like they usually do...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Fat Jon)*

yea, I have it set-up for a rear exit right now. The side exit is really really insane. 
I am worried about the clutch though, anyone have some good feedback on anything they have?
Meik what are you running?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Fat Jon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fat Jon* »_
that shouldn't take very long... SPEC makes a junk product.. hopefully when it fries, it doesnt sieze up and shoot through your bellhousing, wiring harness, and firewall like they usually do...

Really? Did this happen to you? I just picked up a Spec clutch and flywheel...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Mr. Rictus)*

Mine has been fine for 25k, but it hasn't seen the power that I will be putting at it.


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

Oh crap!!, stage II blower to STAGE III turbo kit. "Scrapped some funds together" huh.
Congratulations. Bring it down to Nopi Nationals (Sept. 15) so I can check it out, you too Meik.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
Really? Did this happen to you? I just picked up a Spec clutch and flywheel...









Should of went SBC Stage 3 or 4 with a Unorthodox or Fidanza FW... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Lew_Dog)*

* I'm pulling the head off this week/weekend and was wondering if anyone has any advice. I talked with Jacob and he said it's not too bad, but then again, he's had his motor apart a few times. 
If anyone has any information on this that would be amazing. I think I'll be fine, but Assume I know nothing and tell me everything you have








TIA


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

PM Bakber and see if he still has those download PDF files from Bentley Publishers online http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mid 20psi on stock internals!!














GL with that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, i decided to not go with spec because of their rep, so i went with the TC300, even though now, that clutch isnt going to handle the power


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (VR6JettaGLI)*



VR6JettaGLI said:


> mid 20psi on stock internals!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_


VR6JettaGLI said:


> mid 20psi on stock internals!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






VR6JettaGLI said:


> you are running a C2 SRI right? I doubt youll blow anything up on the dyno, but put slicks on the car and launch it a couple times and youll be sure to do some damage


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
you are running a C2 SRI right? I doubt youll blow anything up on the dyno, but put slicks on the car and launch it a couple times and youll be sure to do some damage










Ah... Damage, now that sounds like fun








And yea, I'll be running their SRI


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

I HATE ALL OF YOU 24VT GUYS!!
Good luck..I hope you get everything done by H2O. I am still up in the air on what to do!! I am trying to save for a condo and you guys are not helping one bit!!!!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Medic83)*

I sell houses


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Meik what are you running?

Exhaust wise? Maxpsi 3" Magnaflow / Sleeper's custom downpipe / Vibrant Metalcore Cat
Clutch wise? Eurospec Sport level 4. It's irritatingly touchy - but it grabs like death.


----------



## The VR6ster (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (VR-Zych)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR-Zych* »_If you have it going good by H20 can I reserve a ride so I can feel what it feels like? Plus that way I can heard that side exit exhaust you mentioned when I missed buying your old exhuast









That what im talking about, except I can't afford the gas or the plane flight to get there anymore








Goodluck with the waiting game Chris. I can'teven imagine how hard it it for you with 4-5 weeks plus knowing the power your going to have. Drink lots







it helps pass time. Im actually awaiting the fed-ex arrival right now for the supercharger.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (The VR6ster)*

7:26 AM 

On FedEx vehicle for delivery 

Should be there soon


----------



## The VR6ster (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_ 7:26 AM 

On FedEx vehicle for delivery 

Should be there soon









YESSSSSS!!!!!! It just came in. Im so stoked. It crazy holding that thing after I have wanted it for so long. I left you a voicemail chris. Give me a cal when you get a chance. Thanks again bud. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (The VR6ster)*

Got some more work done today... All the fluids are drained, radiator/core support is off, and getting ready to pull the head off tomorrow.



































_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 2:43 PM 8-2-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

FYI
We pulled the header out through the top of the car. not from underneath. we did it all the way to the cat too


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Nice,

I had a hell of a time with mine when I switched the exhaust over to 3". There is a 3 bolt flange now that connects to the cat for easy removal. 

On a side note, I'm having trouble sleeping. I'm that anxious for my stuff to get here... I don't know how you've done it


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Nice,

I had a hell of a time with mine when I switched the exhaust over to 3". There is a 3 bolt flange now that connects to the cat for easy removal. 

On a side note, I'm having trouble sleeping. I'm that anxious for my stuff to get here... I don't know how you've done it
















Are you kidding...Jacob hasn't had a good nights sleep in over a year


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Nice,

I had a hell of a time with mine when I switched the exhaust over to 3". There is a 3 bolt flange now that connects to the cat for easy removal. 

On a side note, I'm having trouble sleeping. I'm that anxious for my stuff to get here... I don't know how you've done it









dude, its 2:20am right now...i cant sleep! All i do, all night, every night is research, think, and mourn








I call Bakber at like 2am trying to talk to him about designs and plans and forget that hes asleep







(sleeps for the weak







)


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
(sleeps for the weak







)

or the drunk


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
or the drunk










I'll drink to that!


----------



## Rev55 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

Good Luck with the turbo buddy. If anyone is doing the same thing i will be more than happy to take your vf kit off your hands http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Rev55)*

Someone sell Rev55 I VF kit...


----------



## Pushin PSI (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Someone sell Rev55 I VF kit...























FINE! Rev55 has IM


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Pushin PSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pushin PSI* »_
FINE! Rev55 has IM


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
if anyone else decides to sell their kit for a turbo in the next few weeks...let me know








coughMEDICcough


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_ 
coughMEDICcough

x2


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_














http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
if anyone else decides to sell their kit for a turbo in the next few weeks...let me know








coughMEDICcough

You guys are killing me!!!!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Medic83)*

im starting a thread just for you medic


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (VR6JettaGLI)*

this is great...This is turning into a revolution


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

viva la revolucion!


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Attack.:Rabbit)*

haha jacob you can always call me at 2am.... no one is awake at that time to talk cars nor carry on a decent convo about them

hit me up!! 

gah forgot my phone doesnt work, ill let you know when i get a new one... oh and read my topic in missour chapter on amg!!!!!!!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_haha jacob you can always call me at 2am.... no one is awake at that time to talk cars nor carry on a decent convo about them

hit me up!! 

gah forgot my phone doesnt work, ill let you know when i get a new one... oh and read my topic in missour chapter on amg!!!!!!! 

dude, i call you all the time, but you live in a basement and you never answer cause of the reception!1








get a job


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_im starting a thread just for you medic









LOL..I like to see that!!!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Medic83)*

* Today's update
I've started to rebuff the valve cover to get it up to a really nice shine. If it end's up being to much "bling" in there, I guess I could just powder coat it black, but we'll see.







Too much work in it to change imo.
VF- trans & engine mounts should be here today or tomorrow and we'll have those in.
This weekend's plans are to clean shat out of my engine bay and get it "show ready" before all the stuff gets here...
Then all I have to do is wait


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

do you have an ETA for the kit?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Then all I have to do is wait









Worst part!







.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (proshot)*

I would say i'm looking at arival around the last of this month


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

any updates?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (BakBer)*

Unfortunately nothing new...STILL waiting, which i'll be doing for a bit...
The valve cover is coming along pretty nice... its going to be nice and shiny.
I'll post up pics later


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

what are you going to drop you compression? did you already have a head gasket spacer for the blower???


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (BakBer)*

A few updated pictures... Valve cover is coming along... one day I might be happy with it


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_what are you going to drop you compression? did you already have a head gasket spacer for the blower???

I did NOT lower the compression at all for the blower. I will have to get the exact number from Chris @ C2 for what the compression is going to be dropped to


----------



## mahmgb (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Someone sell Rev55 I VF kit...























Ryan will be getting me the payment for my stage 1 tomorrow or Wednesday. So, he'll be joining the FI club soon.
Anyone wanna buy my stage 2? 6,000-7,000 miles on it and we're talking in the ballpark of $1,200ish shipped. I'm parting out the car and need money for the downpayment on my S4 or possibly RS4 if I can find an insurance company that won't charge me the same monthly payment as the damn car payment.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (mahmgb)*

Damn.. lol for a sec I thought you were gonna sell the whole kit for 1200 .. Hehe I got pretty excited there for a sec.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
I did NOT lower the compression at all for the blower. I will have to get the exact number from Chris @ C2 for what the compression is going to be dropped to

most likely with a spacer 8:5:1


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (mahmgb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mahmgb* »_
Ryan will be getting me the payment for my stage 1 tomorrow or Wednesday. So, he'll be joining the FI club soon.
Anyone wanna buy my stage 2? 6,000-7,000 miles on it and we're talking in the ballpark of $1,200ish shipped. I'm parting out the car and need money for the downpayment on my S4 or possibly RS4 if I can find an insurance company that won't charge me the same monthly payment as the damn car payment.

GRATS RYAN!!!


----------



## mahmgb (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
GRATS RYAN!!!









It shipped today!
All you boosted 24V'ers having fun........and mines back to a lowly NA stock motor








It's still pretty fun though with the exhaust cause I still get to hear my motor.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (mahmgb)*

ok im curious...so when you took your SC'er off, how drastic was the difference. cause i know when your gaining power its not always as easy to tell/feel a huge difference, but when your losing it i know you feel it a lot.
im just curious how much slower your car is now, like is it almost frustratingly slow?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (2002gtibluvr6)*

I have no idea how slow my car is... its sitting in pieces in my garage. To be honest, it was going to be slow enough that it wasn't worth the hassle of me putting it back together for 3 weeks of driving...
The guy that Rev55 bought his blower off of, I think did take his back to stock... 
So how is it?


----------



## mahmgb (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_ok im curious...so when you took your SC'er off, how drastic was the difference. cause i know when your gaining power its not always as easy to tell/feel a huge difference, but when your losing it i know you feel it a lot.
im just curious how much slower your car is now, like is it almost frustratingly slow?


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_.....The guy that Rev55 bought his blower off of, I think did take his back to stock... 
So how is it?


That's EXACTLY how it feels.....ALMOST frustratingly slow. I really can't say this motor stock is slow. Because in fact, I really don't remember what it felt like stock. I supercharged it at 5k and just pulled it off at 20k. At 25k now and still the majority of time I drove it, it was supercharged. So after 5k of being stock again, I can say that it definitely feels like it got neutered, but it's still quick. The frustrating part is expecting the boost when it just won't happen. Is it slower, of course, but by all means definitely not slow. 
And I never really got to enjoy it to its full potential. For the last 2 years, my third gear almost always grinds if I'm near or above 3,000rpm. That's where all the fun should happen.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (mahmgb)*

Just thought I would mention that it is 1:15 am here on the east coast and i'm up browsing the vortex because, as you guessed it, I can't sleep again... I really just can't wait to get something in my hands, anything, I just want to go play with the car /cry


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Just thought I would mention that it is 1:15 am here on the east coast and i'm up browsing the vortex because, as you guessed it, I can't sleep again... I really just can't wait to get something in my hands, anything, I just want to go play with the car /cry

i feel the same way, its 2:15 am now on Long island...and i cant play with or drive my car...i broke my leg







aaaaaaaaand i leave for college next fridat







so its going to be forever before i do anything or drive my car again...last time i was anyhwere near it or drove it was june 29th!
im excited to see you progress with this kit...and news on an ETA?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Man I am over 5,200 miles away from my car right now -- I would kill to take it for a spin.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_

im excited to see you progress with this kit...and news on an ETA?

Talking with Chris @ C2, he is very cryptic when it comes to a time frame. I think they enjoy the torture. My end is ready here... I'm just going to wait


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

bump
i am so jealous of all you people who have the money to do any of this stuff... i have 145 bucks in my bank account lol and racking my brain for ways to make a quick 10 grand haha
then again i'm only 17 and have alot of days in front of me to make it and spend it =D
bump


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_bump
i am so jealous of all you people who have the money to do any of this stuff... i have 145 bucks in my bank account lol and racking my brain for ways to make a quick 10 grand haha
then again i'm only 17 and have alot of days in front of me to make it and spend it =D
bump

3 easy steps to making money!
1. If you don't have a job...Get one.
2. If you have a girlfriend...Break up with her.
3. When you get money...only spend it when you have to.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
3 easy steps to making money!
1. If you don't have a job...Get one.
2. If you have a girlfriend...Break up with her.
3. When you get money...only spend it when you have to.

Loosing the GF was the best thing I ever did for my wallet


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
3 easy steps to making money!
1. If you don't have a job...Get one.
2. If you have a girlfriend...Break up with her.
3. When you get money...only spend it when you have to.

lol did 2 and do 3 constantly... i can't get a job because my mom said i have to get into college first














f*** college, this is ridiculous!!!!






















this is *CRAP!*
anyone wanna give me some cash to throw at my dead stock GLI? haha i could use like 1500 for some tint, catback, chip, sway bar, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe another 1500 for rims








please? maybe some help putting this stuff on (never worked on a car before haha
bump


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
3 easy steps to making money!
1. If you don't have a job...Get one.
2. If you have a girlfriend...Break up with her.
3. When you get money...only spend it when you have to.

i have a better one:
1) buy a used car thats way under value (ex: civic for $1900)
2) sell car for more than you bought it for ($3800)
3) swim in your free money...all $1900 of it!
That is exactly how i paid for my turbo stuff...i sold about 5 or 6 cars and it was paid for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
i have a better one:
1) buy a used car thats way under value (ex: civic for $1900)
2) sell car for more than you bought it for ($3800)
3) swim in your free money...all $1900 of it!
That is exactly how i paid for my turbo stuff...i sold about 5 or 6 cars and it was paid for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Or go bigger and do the same thing with houses


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Well here are some more updated pics. The head is off, with no problems. Everything looks pretty decent. One piston had a lot of oil onto and seemed "dirtier" but that appears to be just the little bit of oil that drained down when I loosened the bolts yesterday and took the head off today. Any of you with input on that would be great. Stock head gasket looked good and showed no signs of any failures. (always good news) Intake and exhaust ports could use cleaned up a bit but not too bad either. The valve cover is almost done ( or at least as much as I'm going to do. I'm sick of polishing) and the motor mounts came in the mail on Friday. Also a pick of the 3" exhaust. I don't have a lift so getting under the car for photos is so much fun
So far this is like a







































































































































































































































Project


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

its pretty cool just to see it all taken apart like that.
don't loose or forget where everything goes....theres always that one extra screw.


----------



## Trav_87 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*

looks like everything is comin along great. i will be down to help when the parts start comin in. i liked the pic of the valve cover with the bottle of yuengling better.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Well here are some more updated pics. The head is off, with no problems. Everything looks pretty decent. One piston had a lot of oil onto and seemed "dirtier" but that appears to be just the little bit of oil that drained down when I loosened the bolts yesterday and took the head off today. Any of you with input on that would be great. Stock head gasket looked good and showed no signs of any failures. (always good news) Intake and exhaust ports could use cleaned up a bit but not too bad either. The valve cover is almost done ( or at least as much as I'm going to do. I'm sick of polishing) and the motor mounts came in the mail on Friday. Also a pick of the 3" exhaust. I don't have a lift so getting under the car for photos is so much fun
So far this is like a







































































































































































































































Project









Ok now go and buy 20 cans of brake parts cleaner and use all of them...Well maybe not 20 cans but you get the point. Clean everything the best yo can. Clean out all the head bolt holes and get the oil out the best you can. The reason there was a lot of oil on that one cyl is b/c oil came out of the head when you loosened it from the block. there is a large amount of oil in that part sending oil to the cam gears. Call me if you need help.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
Ok now go and buy 20 cans of brake parts cleaner and use all of them...Well maybe not 20 cans but you get the point. Clean everything the best yo can. Clean out all the head bolt holes and get the oil out the best you can. The reason there was a lot of oil on that one cyl is b/c oil came out of the head when you loosened it from the block. there is a large amount of oil in that part sending oil to the cam gears. Call me if you need help.

we took my head to a car wash and power washed that hoe...
then lubed it all back up and was good to go...
stuck on the car and tightened her down,
then waited 6months for my downpipe...frown...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
we took my head to a car wash and power washed that hoe...
then lubed it all back up and was good to go...
stuck on the car and tightened her down,
then waited 6months for my downpipe...frown...









You really took it to the car wash...lmao


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
we took my head to a car wash and power washed that hoe...
then lubed it all back up and was good to go...
stuck on the car and tightened her down,
then waited 6months for my downpipe...frown...









Remember we did that to get out the metal shavings. It wasn't ideal but with the amount of metal shavings from drilling those bolts off we had to. Use lots of brake parts cleaner.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*

I have several bottles around but i'll be sure to need more... I'll be starting the cleanup process this week...Always fun


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

haha yea, it worked like a charm too, everything was clean...
forget seafoam, use a power washer


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Keeping an eye on this one.


----------



## The VR6ster (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Emron)*








Coming along nicely man. I love projects like this. I just sux that u have to wait so long for the kit


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (The VR6ster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The VR6ster* »_







Coming along nicely man. I love projects like this. I just sux that u have to wait so long for the kit









Waiting is the worst








Come on C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 8:32 AM 8-20-2007_


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (mahmgb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mahmgb* »_
And I never really got to enjoy it to its full potential. For the last 2 years, my third gear almost always grinds if I'm near or above 3,000rpm. That's where all the fun should happen.

literally an hour ago i got back from the volkswagen dealership, they said they will fix that problem for free under the VW powertrain warranty... you might wanna get that checked out. my car does the same thing but in 2 days when they fix it it won't anymore!!! woot


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (drumnjuny)*

I too had the same problem... car only had 4k on it then... and they fixed it under warranty... Of course I would have had their testicles mounted on my dash if they hadn't


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

Just talked with Chris @ C2. He's shipping the head gasket and spacer out today and the remainder of my parts should ship out next week. 
Looks like ETA for having it running is 2nd weekend in September. Should have no issue making it to H2O.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

YAY!


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Just talked with Chris @ C2. He's shipping the head gasket and spacer out today and the remainder of my parts should ship out next week. 
Looks like ETA for having it running is 2nd weekend in September. Should have no issue making it to H2O.









woohoo!!!!!!
and what's h20 lol?


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (drumnjuny)*

^^^ A vw/audi car show. a big one.
September 30, 2007
Ocean City, Maryland
there are a few threads about it, and a website http://www.h2ointernational.com/


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (drumnjuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_
woohoo!!!!!!
and what's h20 lol?

You need to get out to the shows more...Its not waterfest, but there are a lot more places to party at this show than in englishtown...
You give... You take


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
You need to get out to the shows more...Its not waterfest, but there are a lot more places to party at this show than in englishtown...
You give... You take 

hey gimme a break i got my vdub a month ago








btw... i noticed you only lived like 2.5 hrs away from me... when u do your turbo install can i watch







haha


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (drumnjuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_
hey gimme a break i got my vdub a month ago








btw... i noticed you only lived like 2.5 hrs away from me... when u do your turbo install can i watch







haha

I don't care... I say we make it a big




























fest


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

seriously?! SWEET. especially since i'm underage haha (just so that we don't get in trouble here, JUST KIDDING, because i'm brown so patriot act means they have a mic up my ass at all time and a camera in my brain under the false pretense oh a tetanus shot)
if you're joking let me know (i'm really bad at taking hints), but i would kill to watch haha... and maybe tinker a little here, help a little there, i can do basic stuff


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (drumnjuny)*

We are shooting for working on this the first weekend, after my stuff gets here... Anyone who is close and wants to hang out is more than welcome to come... Just have to ignore my yelling, and swearing when **** goes wrong


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_We are shooting for working on this the first weekend, after my stuff gets here... Anyone who is close and wants to hang out is more than welcome to come... Just have to ignore my yelling, and swearing when **** goes wrong


nah dawg as long as there's soda / drinks its alll good. oh and if we're doing it over a weekend can i crash at your place? hopefully labor day weekend haha...
and the swearing bit, i'll probably be more pissed than you are lol


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

be careful -- he's trying to get close to your turbo set up, so he can steal it.
That gives me an idea -- I'm going to fly from Carlifornia to "help" you with the turbo installation.


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_be careful -- he's trying to get close to your turbo set up, so he can steal it.
That gives me an idea -- I'm going to fly from Carlifornia to "help" you with the turbo installation.

HAHAHA... Ill be flying in from FL to ''help" as well... honestly.. just to help. 








I would love to help you out... i need to learn how to do everything + i want to see the beast when she awakens.. oooo neli.


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

lol...Bdfrd has groupies....


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_lol...Bdfrd has groupies....

OMG... LMAO


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

"Groupies"...
I think we're all excited about this, it is Stage III


----------



## Trav_87 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*

i know this for sure seein i help with stage one and two if the supercharger i will be sure to be sure that i will be there for the turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif oh and you have better have some


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Trav_87)*

I started polishing the valvecover.. MAN you have patience!








I gave up and painted mine black after 25mins







...and screwed it up and repainted... and again... one last time after that... then we sandblasted and started over lol!!!
Be careful putting the head back on!!!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Be careful putting the head back on!!!

I'm a bit worried about putting it back on...I would hate to bitch something up and have to take it all back apart again. 
I've cleaned everything very very well, so I shouldn't have any issues with the gasket not seating properly, but this is the first time I've had the head off this car, so it will be a new experience. Hope the learning curve isn't too steep


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

don't forget to give me a call when u the turbocharger gets delivered







i'm gonna PM u my # 
i'm so excited i have to pee haha


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_I started polishing the valvecover.. MAN you have patience!








I gave up and painted mine black after 25mins







...and screwed it up and repainted... and again... one last time after that... then we sandblasted and started over lol!!!
Be careful putting the head back on!!!

same...i gave up after 3 hrs...
took mine to a plating shop...cost $150, a little steep..but man you could shave in the reflection...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (dubdoor)*

Yea, mine isn't that good yet... The center area isn't cleanup up nearly as well


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

what's the advantage of polishing the head? just making it look good?
when i build out my car i want it to look like **** lol, i'm not gonna change the outward appearance at.all. even keep my chipped, scratched, paint job with my insanely scraped/f***ed up rims lol... gonna get new brakes, but even under the engine i want to keep it relatively stock looking, i'll put plastic covers over the turbo and junx so its all hidden haha







that way i can burn n00bs


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_what's the advantage of polishing the head? just making it look good?
when i build out my car i want it to look like **** lol, i'm not gonna change the outward appearance at.all. even keep my chipped, scratched, paint job with my insanely scraped/f***ed up rims lol... gonna get new brakes, but even under the engine i want to keep it relatively stock looking, i'll put plastic covers over the turbo and junx so its all hidden haha







that way i can burn n00bs









A port and polished head can have advantages to air flow and get more output out of them, however there has been very little success with this in the 24v and this is also not what I have done. 
I have simply begun to polish my valve cover. This has no functionality what-so-ever and its only purpose is for it to look shiny. In reality its just pissing me off because its very time consuming and it is giving me bloody fingers.







sanding ftl


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

sorry to hear that







... anyway its not about looks man, its about whether that junx don't go nowhere
just wondering, i've been trying to research this on google... what are the different low end (up to like 350 hp) turbochargers available? not kits, i just want to learn about turbochargers in general? and what does like A/R mean? air ratio? blergh... all i've heard of is some Garrett one and Turbonetics T4... any other prominent turbochargers? anyone wanan teach me bout em haha? like what are the things to look for... the C2 kit doesn't even mention the brand of turbocharger they're using... just says 60-1 which i'm guessing is some sort of compression ratio or something??
thanks, don't mean to thread jack, just a general question to pass the time till you get your turbokit and i get mine, a little learnding to ease my anxiety haha


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

read Garrett's turbo tech
then buy this and study young padawan study...
Maximum Boost


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_sorry to hear that







... anyway its not about looks man, its about whether that junx don't go nowhere
just wondering, i've been trying to research this on google... what are the different low end (up to like 350 hp) turbochargers available? not kits, i just want to learn about turbochargers in general? and what does like A/R mean? air ratio? blergh... all i've heard of is some Garrett one and Turbonetics T4... any other prominent turbochargers? anyone wanan teach me bout em haha? like what are the things to look for... the C2 kit doesn't even mention the brand of turbocharger they're using... just says 60-1 which i'm guessing is some sort of compression ratio or something? 

60-1 is a type of turbo. T60-1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For the rest - http://www.howstuffworks.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

Dude, you are the master threadjacker.
Make a new thread...








Yah, I'm talking to you Meik.

















_Modified by Mr. Rictus at 3:30 PM 8/30/2007_


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Dude, you are the master threadjacker.
Make a new thread...









We need moderator help here...


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

excessive







's used in a post should be outlawed, along with thread jacking.
bdfrd needs to speed this up a bit...I wanna drive it.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bedford04GLI* »_excessive







's used in a post should be outlawed, along with thread jacking.
bdfrd needs to speed this up a bit...I wanna drive it.

I believe my stuff was shipped via pack mule and may arrive before the first snow


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

. Brown just dropped off a small box...


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_. Brown just dropped off a small box...


You got the turd I sent you!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
You got the turd I sent you!

Damn... thats what I got

Actually it was spacer and gasket... looks like I can get my head of the workbench now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

my bad... i deleted it


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

Cleaned up the block and head... getting ready to put it back on tomorrow. Motor mounts are in. I'll take pics


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Head is back on the car...
Will post pics up in a few hours.

I am having trouble with the timing chain though. It is extremely tight, and I can't it over and onto the cam gears...Any advice there would be extremely helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_I am having trouble with the timing chain though. It is extremely tight, and I can't it over and onto the cam gears...Any advice there would be extremely helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you could always ask me for help...
It's a bitch to get the chains back in the correct location. The reason it's so tight if b/c of the spacer. Don't get worried. There is enough chain there to make it work. You'll have to play with the chain, cam, gears, and the tensioners to get everything back together right.
Have fun...I know I had trouble with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*

once I can get it over the gear I will be fine... its that first surge that is the biggest hurdle


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Here are a few pics of today's fun

































And now for my newest dilemma....I can't get the chain back on... It is extremely tight since the spacer is in there. Anyone with a great tip, for wtf to do here? I'm sure we'll get it, just need to see what we are doing wrong.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

ok now i see what you mean...here's what i did.
put it over the front gear first and take it past the gear to give you enough slack the get the chain over the back gear. that should work or i think you can put it over the back gear first then the front. it doesn't really matter just when you put it on pass up the gear teeth first so you can get the other side of the chain on then you can do the magic on the pm i sent


_Modified by BakBer at 7:34 PM 9-4-2007_


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_ok now i see what you mean...here's what i did.
put it over the front gear first and take it past the gear to give you enough slack the get the chain over the back gear. that should work

I didn't think of that....







Hopefully it works. Only other option is to remove the rear cam gear. I know that will work, but I don't want to remove anymore than I have to...Leaves too much room for error


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Don't do that b/c then you'll have to buy new cam bolts and re-torque them. I almost took the chain apart before I realized that it could be much easier.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*

I didn't get a chance to work on the car tonight. I'll see how things go tomorrow and post up more pics as soon as I can.
Rumor has it that BROWN is going to be making another visit here on thursday. I hope he has something fun for me


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Ooo Brown is THE man.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't think it'd be difficult at all to take the chain apart. Even without a specialty tool, it can't be very difficult.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Emron)*

Ok... I have decided that it is NOT possible to get my chain back on without other means. The spacer has just made it too tight. I am not interested in taking the chain apart, that seems like premature failure waiting to happen. I guess I will have to get the new bolt and torque it properly... Should be a blast...


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Ok... I have decided that it is NOT possible to get my chain back on without other means. The spacer has just made it too tight. I am not interested in taking the chain apart, that seems like premature failure waiting to happen. I guess I will have to get the new bolt and torque it properly... Should be a blast...









I really had problems with the chain on Jacob's car. I did get it back on. Be sure that you have no kinks in the chain down below the head. Give it one more shot. I know you can do this. You made it this far. Do you have a Bentley to show you how to properly set the chain location on the gears? Once to get the chain back on the gears it's loose. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You can do it.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
I really had problems with the chain on Jacob's car. I did get it back on. Be sure that you have no kinks in the chain down below the head. Give it one more shot. I know you can do this. You made it this far. Do you have a Bentley to show you how to properly set the chain location on the gears? Once to get the chain back on the gears it's loose. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You can do it.

It is sooo close, but I just can't get it to go... I am going to have someone come over to help tomorrow, but if that doesn't work I will have to go to plan B. 
Chris @c2 said they had to take the gear off their car, so yea, its looking like I may have to do just that. This is turning into a many many







project


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

At least you have an excuse to


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*

So I call brown, because my package has been "out for delivery" since Wed. and all they could tell me was it should be there today. Thats what they said on wed. I think the brown guy got tired and went to take a nap or smoke some crack...


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

or maybe hes a dubber and noticed it was there and just sat there stuck in a







kinda thing


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

just checking in and getting this thread off page 2


----------



## LinkATX (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

I haven't experienced this particular problem on this motor, but can't you crank the motor against rotation and slacken the chain?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (LinkATX)*

I was out of town all weekend, and no work got done to the car. Hopefully my parts ALL arrive this week and I can have it running by the weekend/early next week. 
I'm sick of the waiting


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_I'm sick of the waiting

So am I.


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
I'm sick of the waiting


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
So am I.









x3, its taking way to long for our kit to get here


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_

x3, its taking way to long for our kit to get here









I see we all want more boost


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Well... I STILL don't have my fueling stuff or the IC itself but most of the rest of the supplies arrived today....WOOT








































And my favorite...


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*








, but when does the rest arrive?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_







, but when does the rest arrive?


Not soon enough


----------



## Fastboy501 (Aug 28, 2006)

BUMP! haha this thread kicks ass, ive been waiting for someone to post something like this for a while. i will be doing almost EXACTLY the same thing. cant wait to see how it turns out! good luck man.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

I really wish I was a pool table at your house right now.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_I really wish I was a pool table at your house right now.

Well I really wrote that. Jacob would never say something like that. Hey SLEEPYDUB stop leaving all your stuff signed on when you use my computer.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*

i know i was like, "i must have been really drunk to say something like that"


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_i know i was like, "i must have been really drunk to say something like that"









haha... nice....Anyway, still have to talk with C2 today to see where everything else is, but still pretty pumped to see all that stuff...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_







, but when does the rest arrive?


Talked with Chris... Last box is on its way and will be here in time for the weekend. Should have car up and running by next week. I'll be taking time off work for sure


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

HOLY SH*T...everything looks so nice, and high quality!....gah this is ripping my mind apart...lol
another 180° turn on what i was going to do to my car next...i think priorities all just shifted


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Well... I'm setting the timing chain today... Anyone with any last words of wisdom. Through it all out... I don't want to overlook anything. Not in the mood for several K in damage


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

amazing... quality looks great!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Well... I'm setting the timing chain today... Anyone with any last words of wisdom. Through it all out... I don't want to overlook anything. Not in the mood for several K in damage









ANYONE???


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Well... I put the chain back on. Set the cam gears on the notches the way they were supposed to be, lined everything up. 
Then drank a







and thought about it...
Decided to go ahead and hand crank it. I did the full 2 revolutions and checked the marks and everything still lined up. I did it a 2nd time just for kicks and everything still lined up. 
I am ASSUMING?!?!?! that I should be good







Can anyone clarify?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

what mark did you use to check the timing, please dont tell me the crankshaft pulley, cause thats what we did, and it was wrong


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_










not to seem like TOO much of an idiot, what is this?!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_
not to seem like TOO much of an idiot, what is this?!

This is the piece that mounts to the manifolds and the turbo...essentially the "new" "turbo" manifod


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_what mark did you use to check the timing, please dont tell me the crankshaft pulley, cause thats what we did, and it was wrong

I had the crank at the TDC mark the entire time... Oddly enough when I shut the car off it stopped there... kind of weird. The cam sprockets are also lined up with the marks on the head, and they are 16 rollers apart, so I am assuming it is right. Seems to be all the bentley had to say about it. 
I did turn it over by hand and didn't hear any tapping or anything else that seemed to be out of the ordinary.
I know that you clearly had some issues with yours, so is there anything else you can add so that I don't make the same or similar mistake.


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
This is the piece that mounts to the manifolds and the turbo...essentially the "new" "turbo" manifod

ahhhh, gotcha... i see it now... thanks lol


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
I had the crank at the TDC mark the entire time... Oddly enough when I shut the car off it stopped there... kind of weird. The cam sprockets are also lined up with the marks on the head, and they are 16 rollers apart, so I am assuming it is right. Seems to be all the bentley had to say about it. 
I did turn it over by hand and didn't hear any tapping or anything else that seemed to be out of the ordinary.
I know that you clearly had some issues with yours, so is there anything else you can add so that I don't make the same or similar mistake.

Check to be sure that the notches on the left hand side of the cams line up with the valve cover mating surface of the head. You should be about to take and 1/8" thick strip of sheet metal and lay it on the mating surface and slid it into the notched on the end of the cams.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*

the only problem we had was using the correct spot to time the motor


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

I'm thinking that the timing seems to be right... or at least from everyway possible to measure it, it seems right. 
I am getting very tired of waiting for my stuff though. Shipping is slow, parts are slow to get out... and I'm impatient. I was hoping to have this all done by H2O and that is seeming like its going to be a pretty big stretch at this point. Not too pleased about that


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

its all good man... wait it out i will definitely be worth it


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_I'm thinking that the timing seems to be right... or at least from everyway possible to measure it, it seems right. 
I am getting very tired of waiting for my stuff though. Shipping is slow, parts are slow to get out... and I'm impatient. I was hoping to have this all done by H2O and that is seeming like its going to be a pretty big stretch at this point. Not too pleased about that

are all the parts supposedly in transit already though?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_
are all the parts supposedly in transit already though?

According to C2, the balance of my stuff will be here on Tuesday...


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

lucky bastard


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

Well I got bored again... shocking, I know...
Put the timing chain cover, valve cover and some hoses and things back on. 
Also had some more fun sanding and buffing...It took a lot of









































And because I have seen way too many of those uber cool guys around today


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

lol @ the collars, i agree, i go to private school and can't tell you how many times a day i see some moron wearing his collar up







who the hell thought of that?!
and damn ur block is so shiny lol...


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Ahhhh...things are coming along nicly


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_Ahhhh...things are coming along nicly

With a good imagination you can tell it is going to be a motor again


----------



## vwglolf4 (Feb 9, 2005)

wow
That's awsome


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
With a good imagination you can tell it is going to be a motor again









You should disassemble the head again and polish the head and the timing chain cover....etc and so on. Polish all the aluminum. jk of course


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
You should disassemble the head again and polish the head and the timing chain cover....etc and so on. Polish all the aluminum. jk of course









I only polish because i'm bored waiting on other parts, well that and its something I can do and have quite a few


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
I only polish because i'm bored waiting on other parts, well that and its something I can do and have quite a few









hell yea i do that too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tspeed!)*

Last box is less than 30 miles from my house. I guess it will be here tomorrow...
I'm going to have to hit up the beer store tonight... I don't want to waste any time tomorrow


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Hahah yesss. You need to hurry!







.

I just sent you a PM.


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*

congrats!!!!!!
i'm so excited to see pics of the setup process... make sure you document everything so i can learn properly haha


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

Yea... I take lots of pictures. Problem is the average 5 year old takes better pics than me.
*Also Picked up a Profec B II today... The total bill keeps going up and up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 3:40 PM 9-18-2007_


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

I'll take pictures of the stuff when I get home tonight around 10.
Planning on working on the car all night

Status: Delivered 
Delivered On: 09/19/2007
1:57 P.M.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Is this going to be ready for H20?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_Is this going to be ready for H20?








Good question. I'll be at H2O and i'll drag this biach down somehow


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

where exactly is H20?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_I'll take pictures of the stuff when I get home tonight around 10.
Planning on working on the car all night

Status: Delivered 
Delivered On: 09/19/2007
1:57 P.M.


*UPDATE! Came home and of course the box did not include everything it was supposed to. In fact it fell well short of having everything in it. I'm becoming very skeptical about the reliability here.*


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

hang in there dood...from what i'm coming to understand, it is a rite of passage in order to enter the C2 club...








i get to open my boxes tomorrow....simultaneously excited and afraid...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_hang in there dood...from what i'm coming to understand, it is a rite of passage in order to enter the C2 club...








i get to open my boxes tomorrow....simultaneously excited and afraid...









You see thats the thing. If i was missing parts that they had to fab up I'd be ok with that. I'm only missing the cuplers, clams, nuts and bolts. Its all off the shelf stuff. Thats why its so frustrating. 
I'm feeling a road trip to KY tonight....


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

hmmm....
_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
I'm only missing the cuplers, clams, nuts and bolts. Its all off the shelf stuff. Thats why its so frustrating. 


that sux huge...i dunno...if i run into the same situation it is gonna be really hard not to lose it...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (dubdoor)*

Everything came in today except the V-band for the downpipe and a gasket. 
A t4 gasket and a V band should be easy enough to find. I think Chris just went over to the shelf and dumped in a the t-bolt clamps, there were 34 in the box... and like 10 more worm style clamps...







Anyway, I have everything that I need to get this install up and going. 
They tell me my ECU is on its way back. I've had way tooo much to drink to start working tonight, but the weekend is going to be all work. Pics, QUESTIONS, and swearing to come shortly.
Oh yea, and I almost forgot, zero instructions, so I may have some noob questions. I'll need the "turbo experts" to help me here.


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

GET ER DONNNEEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## nota1.8t (Mar 29, 2004)

good luck


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (nota1.8t)*

Brief update...
Things are going slow. I've had to purchase "lots" of fittings/hoses etc. NO BOLTS were sent with the "kit" either








Anyway... I've fab'd up most of the things and after dinner I will get some pics up


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Brief update...
Things are going slow. I've had to purchase "lots" of fittings/hoses etc. NO BOLTS were sent with the "kit" either








Anyway... I've fab'd up most of the things and after dinner I will get some pics up

Ok you've had enough time to eat dinner. post up those pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
Ok you've had enough time to eat dinner. post up those pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

For real now. That's a long dinner







.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

damn it... I forgot pics... back to the shop to get the camera...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
Ok you've had enough time to eat dinner. post up those pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ok... Here goes. It was a long day. Things started out smoothly. Got the DP in place, manifold together, and was bolting the wastegate together when, "snap" one of the bolts just broke off. It was not running rough at all, it just snapped. I'm assuming it was a defective bolt. Anyway, no way to get it out the way it was position so everything had to be taken back out. Basically a waste of 2.5-3 hours of my time and a lot of headaches. 
The QUICKFLOW is one of the biggest pain in the asses I have seen to mount. The bolts are nearly impossible to get to as you can see from my picture. The only thing that would get in there was a ball-socket allen wrench. Big hassle.
There were very few connections/fittings in the "kit" so I have been frequenting the 24hr parts store quite often. Only thing I couldn't get today was the V-band for the DP. Somehow that missed the packing... The hardware seems to be of good very good quality and I'm figuring most of the things out as I go along. Here's a few pics of how things are going. 
IF???? the ecu comes back I shouldn't have any real hang-ups for getting to H2O...
















































Yea... one of the many fittings not included....









































You can see here how it is very tight getting to these bolts... 

O and here are the instructions... I printed off a picture so I remembered what it is supposed to look like when i am done
















Anxious to see how things come along tomorrow. I have the coolant stuff pretty well figured out. Just waiting to do it tomorrow. Have to go pick up some more fittings... 











_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 9:36 PM 9-22-2007_


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

ssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeexxxxxx.


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

how did the injector harness re-wiring go...???
have u got to the i/c yet...???...is there much room...???...any rebar cutting or bumper trim hacking...???
lookin' good... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_how did the injector harness re-wiring go...???
have u got to the i/c yet...???...is there much room...???...any rebar cutting or bumper trim hacking...???
lookin' good... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have the IC.
Its pretty big. I'm sure there will be some trimming etc. It is substantially larger than the one I used with the VF kit, and it required some trimming. The injectors were very easy to do. Simple solder job on the two wires and plug and play. I didn't put the front end back on yet, was waiting for some help so that I don't gouge my paint like I did taking it off







I'll let you know tomorrow what the IC mounting looks like. Have to find some bolts to mount it with too








Check out the box of T bolt clamps I got. I think Chris got sick of me asking for them and sent me everything on the shelf. 34 total + about 12 worm clamps...lmao


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

hang on to them....i'll probably need them, as i'll get all the stuff you didn't get....


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

wow nice


----------



## The VR6ster (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Very nice Chris. Glad to see that progress is being made. I can't wait to see the finished result. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (The VR6ster)*

Got a good bit more done today. 
All of the vacuum/coolant lines are in place. IC is ready to mount. There was some significant cutting that had to be done to get it in place.
Also had to make several trips to the parts store for additional pieces.
More pics to come soon...
Hope the ECU comes in soon.


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_ There was some significant cutting that had to be done to get it in place.



could you elaborate...???...pics of the carnage would be nice...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (dubdoor)*

I'll post pics up tomorrow. Just didn't have time to get any today...


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

have faith you'll get it done soon enough







... can't wait to see this car its going to be _insaneeee_


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

Had a pretty productive day. Should be running tomorrow night, wed. morning. Basically as soon I get some people out to help me with the last little bit. 
I talked with Chris at C2 today and their was evidentially some mix up with all my missing hardware. It has been trying to say the least, but Chris is going to make all that right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Today we got the IC mounted... all but the last bit of piping done. The fuel pump is in and wired. ECU is at the post office, somehow missed the guy today when he dropped the mail off. Other than that its just tidying things up and making the last few vacuum connections.








































I do have one important question though. On a stock set-up, where does the coolant line on the front of the head, just below the fuel pressure regulator go to? Or where does that line come from... either way you look at it. Its the only thing that I'm not sure about and I'm trying to make sure I didn't forget about a line/connection somewhere... 
Here is a very blurry pic, but you get the idea, its the connection below the FPR











_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 11:02 PM 9-24-2007_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

sweetnessssss....you going to have videos once you start it up?


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_ 
Today we got the IC mounted... 











whew...that's a fine bit of butchery on the rebar there lad...!!!
i just went and looked at the area in and around the fpr for that line and didn't see it...the only line i saw under the fpr is a vacuum line that runs from the front of the cylinder head along the driver's side of the head to the back of the "sewer pipe", aka the piece of piping that connect the cai or airbox to the TB...
maybe the line has been displaced and has been pushed up from below..??? 
the only line of that size that originates from that area is the TB coolant line...that runs off one of the main rad coolant hoses right by the battery box....and threads it's way along near the above mentioned vacuum line towards the back of the engine and of course the TB...near the mid point the TB coolant line changes to a hard line....i'm sure u kno all this but anyway...
that's all i got...
looking forward to your week's end review...








edit: i looked at your pic again...are u sure u don't have a coolant line connected to that vacuum line port in the head...???


_Modified by dubdoor at 11:12 PM 9-24-2007_


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_
edit: i looked at your pic again...are u sure u don't have a coolant line connected to that vacuum line port in the head...???

_Modified by dubdoor at 11:12 PM 9-24-2007_

If it is a brass vacuum port than I most certainly do have a coolant line connected to it.








I knew something was up when I had 3 ends







and 2 fittings
and yea, there was a decent amount of rebar trimming










_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 11:20 PM 9-24-2007_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Looking good man! ...Minus that rebar














Seriously tho - I bet you can't wait!!!







What size turbo is that?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Looking good man! ...Minus that rebar














Seriously tho - I bet you can't wait!!!







What size turbo is that?

Yea yea... the rebar got abused. I wasn't about to sit there and grind off something perfectly straight that I'm going to be covering up... Other than me and these pics, no one will see it, ever... and I've got lots of other stuff to worry about. Such as damn my car is filthy, and **** I hope it runs


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Such as damn my car is filthy, and **** I hope it runs


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_ What size turbo is that?

It is a Precision turbo. model 300-1476
6176RE-.68Hotside


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
Here is a very blurry pic, but you get the idea, its the connection below the FPR










_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 11:02 PM 9-24-2007_

If I am not mistaken, that tube is connected to atmospheric air intake piping, for example before the turbo inlet, to somehow regulate the injectors.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_
If I am not mistaken, that tube is connected to atmospheric air intake piping, for example before the turbo inlet, to somehow regulate the injectors. 

For all intents and purposes...it's a crank case vent


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Everything is pretty much done at this point.
2 minor issues before we start it. 
Broke the fuel filter today, when trying to reinstall it... have to pick up another tomorrow, and my semi-retarded self ordered the wrong size V-band clamp...I'm such a dumbasssss

Anyway, thats pretty much it. More pics to come...


----------



## 4mo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Enjoying this. 
So overall was it hard to fit? Or fairly straightforward?
Was the intercooler difficult with all the cutting req?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (4mo1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4mo1* »_Enjoying this. 
So overall was it hard to fit? Or fairly straightforward?
Was the intercooler difficult with all the cutting req?

Overall it hasn't been that bad. The biggest issue has been getting parts here and that there are no instructions. Both things are because the kit is "new" and they are being addressed. 
The IC wasn't that difficult. I'm sure you could trim it in all nice and neat, but I just hit it with a torch and had the rebar finished in 15minutes. Yea I could grind it all smooth, sand, prime and paint... but eh... I want to drive my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
Overall it hasn't been that bad. The biggest issue has been getting parts here and that there are no instructions. Both things are because the kit is "new" and they are being addressed. 
The IC wasn't that difficult. I'm sure you could trim it in all nice and neat, but I just hit it with a torch and had the rebar finished in 15minutes. *Yea I could grind it all smooth, sand, prime and paint... but eh... I want to drive my car :thumbup*: 

So in other words you're doing a hack job just t drive it?








JK man, you better post some clips and numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
So in other words you're doing a hack job just t drive it?








JK man, you better post some clips and numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I see absolutely no point in putting in that kind of effort for a piece that will NEVER be seen. Yes, if I get a few hours of free time, I will probably clean it up because i'm that kind of person. Its like sanding wall studs before putting drywall up... wtf for?
I'll probably spend the 2 hours washing and waxing instead...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

*Update...
Everything is pretty well finished. Car cranks but doesn't start. I don't think i'm getting any spark. Although, I might not be getting fuel either. Its 130 I have no help and I'll tackle this last little bit in the morning. 
I was encouraged that it cranked easy, no valve tapping or anything weird like that. Guess I didn't butcher the timing...
Just need to figure out whats going on, and should be gtg. Once its running I'll get up some finished pics, and I'll get a video after bit. I hate filming and driving at the same time


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

sick man


----------



## Trav_87 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

car is comin along great cant wait for the ride to H2O in it. should be a fun ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Trav_87)*

Still no start at this point...
Vag keeps coming up with 01314-ECM communication no/intermittent...
Any thoughts, feel free to share...


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

24 hours till leaving for H20...better hurry.
don't worry, I'll be following in the Benz with all the tools.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
Still no start at this point...
Vag keeps coming up with 01314-ECM communication no/intermittent...
Any thoughts, feel free to share...

I searched a little for you because I want this thing going too







.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1500706 
Guy said his was solved replacing relay 109? Might wanna check there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
And since you had your ecu out, make sure it's plugged in correctly as well.


_Modified by proshot at 3:11 PM 9-27-2007_


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

Have spent the entire afternoon on the phone with Chris and Jeff.
The ECU has an error, that is not fixable from here.
Jeff is having me bring the ecu down to H2O and he will see what he can do.
I'll be the guy sulking in my beer at the C2 tent....


----------



## nota1.8t (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

sucks to hear man







. but things happen. it will work very soon


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (nota1.8t)*

It ok man a non running 24vt still owns everything else out there


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_It ok man a non running 24vt still owns everything else out there









agreed.
sooo you missed H20... its okay you'll still have CRAZY fun there, and anyways there's always next year!!! do'nt forget this VR6T ownage will last for years... a couple days is no big deal for amazing C2 software and a stage III+ kit that will rape 99% of the cars out there...


----------



## Trav_87 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

well we busted our asses to try and get it done but just our luck bud. this will just give u a reason for some


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Trav_87)*

Its just been a long build-up process for a kit. Jeff and Chris really did all they could to get me up and running today, but a bad ecu is a bad ecu. I'll bring it down this weekend and see if Jeff can work his magic. He was utterly confused at what was going on.
It seemed that the cluster would only recognize the ecu when it was first plugged in, and then it was like it was foreign. As soon as I would try to start the car/turn the key on or off, it would not recognize it again, to the point of where I couldn't even get the VAG to connect. 
Everthing else it done, Car is ready to roll, I just need some SPARK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Sorry to hear about the ECU issues.
So that means that the ECU was bad before C2 got it? Or did their program not take to the ECU correctly?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

sick, i hope jeff can work it out in a snap for you haha, therefore you can make a big even about when you first start it haha at the show...
i'll be by to check it out, i'll be the only person crazy enough to walk around the whole show on crutches


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Sorry to hear about the ECU issues.
So that means that the ECU was bad before C2 got it? Or did their program not take to the ECU correctly?

The car ran fine when I sent it out...There could have been issues with the old VF GIAC software that was conflicting, the software may have just not taken properly, or hell UPS might have played Frisbee with my ecu


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
The car ran fine when I sent it out...There could have been issues with the old VF GIAC software that was conflicting, the software may have just not taken properly, or hell UPS might have played Frisbee with my ecu









I spoke to Meik a couple of times about his ECU and he told me that the GIAC programming that VF uses messes with a certain part of the program on the ECU, making it hard to fix. He ended up buying a new ECU.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
I spoke to Meik a couple of times about his ECU and he told me that the GIAC programming that VF uses messes with a certain part of the program on the ECU, making it hard to fix. He ended up buying a new ECU.

Jeff said the same thing... some secondary storage area I believe...


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
Jeff said the same thing... some secondary storage area I believe...

You got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's what the problem was... Hope you don't have to buy a new ECU after all this. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
You got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's what the problem was... Hope you don't have to buy a new ECU after all this. *crosses fingers*

I'll just take theirs


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Jeff has been picking thru my old ECU to see what GIAC does in the other area... Hopefully he'll be able to fix whatever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

It's probably (I am not sure) a sort of encryption stored in a chip (PGA alike) that translates memory addresses to protect the software in the flash memory. So when you reprogram (or copy) the stored bytes in the flash memory from 'known' address locations (ignition load cell's, injection load cell’s and so on) they will end up in different address locations then assumed, and the ECU will ‘crash’.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

To counteract this problem, should the ECU be re-flashed back to stock parameters by VW before it is flashed with the desired program?


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

The best way I think, is to ask GIAC to bring the ECU back to original (as I am not sure re- flashing will be enough). Or if you can find someone that would like the GIAC upgrade, you could switch ECU's with him, and ask him some money







(you will need to readapt the ECU to the dashboard cluster).


_Modified by MarcoVR6SC at 6:59 PM 9-28-2007_


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

i'm looking for a GIAC chip







but i don't know how to redapt the ecu to the cluster unfortunately :-(


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

Well I'm heading out now. Guess I'll see what Jeff can do when I get there...
If any of you guys are heading down, give me a call and we'll try and get together for a few







s
814-285-2533...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Got back from H2O and put the ecu in.
It starts, but idles half-azzed. 
The fuel pump (inline walboro) is squealing like crazy... I don't have any experience with them, so if its supposed to be noisy let me know.
I am getting 2 codes as well..
17840- Secondar Air Injection Solenoid Valve (Open Circuit)
18924- Intake Manifold Valve ( Open Circuit)
I'm sure these are the culprits to the rough idle. Any ideas on what may be up?
*EDIT
According to what I've been reading, both of these codes deal with the box under the stock intake manifold and the solenoid that changes the runner length on the stock intake manifold. Looks like I may be send my ecu back again, because these were supposed to be deleted...










_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 7:22 PM 9-30-2007_


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

man C2 is really screwing you on this one heh







sucks man


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

so was jeff able to salvage your vf/giac flashed ecu or it this a new one or a loaner....???
i know nothing about the walbro...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_so was jeff able to salvage your vf/giac flashed ecu or it this a new one or a loaner....???
i know nothing about the walbro...

Jeff saved it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just need to get these little things fixed up...


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
The fuel pump (inline walboro) is squealing like crazy... I don't have any experience with them, so if its supposed to be noisy let me know.


is it a 255lph walbro? I know for example..my brother has one on his evo..and its quite annoying sometimes. it's not an insanely loud squeal..but its noticeable.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_The fuel pump (inline walboro) is squealing like crazy... I don't have any experience with them, so if its supposed to be noisy let me know.

The pump should cut off when there is enough pressure in the fuel lines. Jacob has the same pump on his car under the hood just before the fuel rail. I had it wired to the relay the wrong way at first and it just kept on running. Javad at 034 motorsport set me straight on the wiring and all was well after that. BTW the pump is noisy but the sound of the motor should be able to drown it out. If not the pump may be bad. Just something to look into. Good Luck with the rest of the install.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
The pump should cut off when there is enough pressure in the fuel lines. Jacob has the same pump on his car under the hood just before the fuel rail. I had it wired to the relay the wrong way at first and it just kept on running. Javad at 034 motorsport set me straight on the wiring and all was well after that. BTW the pump is noisy but the sound of the motor should be able to drown it out. If not the pump may be bad. Just something to look into. Good Luck with the rest of the install.

Hmmm... I'll have to check it out to make sure the relay is correct. It seems to run constantly...


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_The pump should cut off when there is enough pressure in the fuel lines. Jacob has the same pump on his car under the hood just before the fuel rail. I had it wired to the relay the wrong way at first and it just kept on running. Javad at 034 motorsport set me straight on the wiring and all was well after that. BTW the pump is noisy but the sound of the motor should be able to drown it out. If not the pump may be bad. Just something to look into. Good Luck with the rest of the install.

That would surprise me, is there a fuel pressure sensor in the fuel line connected to the 034ECU? What it does is when you turn on the contact, it primes for a few seconds and then stops, but when cranking and running the fuel pump always runs. 
Most fuel pumps need to brake-in for some time, so the noise will change with time.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

I just talked with Jeff,
The fuel pump is operating normally. It is a straight cut geared pump, and will be noisy. (guess I just wanted to keep a little bit of the SC with me







)
The codes, are from the secondary emissions crap. I've got a short somewhere with it. Worse case scenerio is I have Jeff remove it from the software, if I can't get it functioning properly. 
When I get home tonight, I'll play with that stuff and see about taking her out for a little drive










_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 8:24 AM 10-1-2007_


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_When I get home tonight, I'll play with that stuff and see about taking her out for a little drive


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

I've checked all the connections on the secondary emissions garbage. I can't see anything that is not solid. It would have to be a relay or the pump itself that is bad. 
Either way I am still getting the code 17840...
Any help would be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Talked with Jeff, 
I'm sick of this emissions garbage thats not letting the car idle correctly so Jeff is going to remove it from the software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Everything else is done. Overnight the ecu out tonight, and will have it back at my house on friday...Then plug and play


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Gooood news http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*

cannot wait..
hmm i remember walking by the c2 tent and seeing someone sitting in under the tent on a laptop....maybe that was him trying to get your ecu goin 
eitherway it goes
"good things come to those who wait" 
it will be absolutely BALLLLSOUT once its done


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

I am so stoked to hear the final post saying how badass the car is man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

omfg this is going to be nuts lol!!
post videos ASAP!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_I am so stoked to hear the final post saying how badass the car is man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats going to be a great day


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

i hope my turbo build goes a little bit easier then this one good luck on the finishing touches dude, next year we most defiantely have to have a gtg of 24v forced induciton retartedness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

bump for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (quick04gti)*

i suspect that since we've not heard from Bdfd, that it either has gone very badly or extremely well and is driving, sleeping, driving, sleeping...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_i suspect that since we've not heard from Bdfd, that it either has gone very badly or extremely well and is driving, sleeping, driving, sleeping...

It ran... took it a mile up the road... I shut it off and it hasn't started since. I have no idea what the problem is. I guess I'll tow it back this afternoon or so...
Anyway... something was up with the boost controller and I had it turned up way to high... but 18 psi cool for just a moment...
Weird thing is my ecu has the same codes now, that it had when it wouldn't start before. I sent it to Jeff, he "fixed it" so it wouldn't throw those codes anymore, yet I still have them I suspect that it is the ecu again, I may need a new one, I have no idea...
We'll see...


_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 12:47 PM 10-6-2007_


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
It ran... took it a mile up the road... I shut it off and it hasn't started since. I have no idea what the problem is. I guess I'll tow it back this afternoon or so...
Anyway... something was up with the boost controller and I had it turned up way to high... but 18 psi cool for just a moment...
Weird thing is my ecu has the same codes now, that it had when it wouldn't start before. I sent it to Jeff, he "fixed it" so it wouldn't throw those codes anymore, yet I still have them I suspect that it is the ecu again, I may need a new one, I have no idea...
We'll see...

_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 12:47 PM 10-6-2007_

That sucks!! I am wondering if I should just keep my blower!!


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_
That sucks!! I am wondering if I should just keep my blower!!

i'd have to say it's a little premature to be passing judgement on the kit...








i'm getting the feeling it maybe a very good idea to get a VF/GIAC or even GIAC-N/A ecu flash removed and returned to OEM...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_
i'd have to say it's a little premature to be passing judgement on the kit...








i'm getting the feeling it maybe a very good idea to get a VF/GIAC or even GIAC-N/A ecu flash removed and returned to OEM...









I brought the car back home... Easy tow... fun time.
I checked, again I have fuel... NO SPARK!!!








Looks like I'll be talking with Jeff again first thing on monday.
I think I have to agree with dub here... it looks as though there is a clear issue with the old software and the new...


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

if i were you i'd just blow some cash on a new ECU and send it to C2 and have them add the software to it... no point oing through all this pain for a couple hundies =\
and if you're cheap like me you could try and bill them for it







good luck man, sucks about the situation but keep thinking about how stupid fast its going to be once u get the kinks worked out haha


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_ sucks about the situation but keep thinking about how stupid fast its going to be once u get the kinks worked out haha









Even though its going to be stupied fast when this gets worked through, doesnt mean you have to drive it stupied fast. 
its nice to have a 500 hp car, but with great authority comes great responsibility. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im not preaching bdfrd, just lookin out for you bro. 
P.S. i know this has nothing to do with the thread, just thought i would look out for a fellow 24valver


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*

^^^ You realize that Bdfrd didn't post that nonsense, right? Apologies to drumnjuny


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (vdubb24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubb24v* »_
Even though its going to be stupied fast when this gets worked through, doesnt mean you have to drive it stupied fast. 
its nice to have a 500 hp car, but with great authority comes great responsibility. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im not preaching bdfrd, just lookin out for you bro. 
P.S. i know this has nothing to do with the thread, just thought i would look out for a fellow 24valver

Absolutely. I pride myself on being responsible behind the wheel, and for all people if you can't do that than better off not driving at all. Accidents can happen anytime, no matter how careful you are, Speed only enhances that. 
As far as the car goes, I'm sure we'll get things straightened out eventially. Tuning is always the issue and I have the utmost confidence that Jeff will get it all right in the end.
Pics of the completed install soon to come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
Pics of the completed install soon to come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeahh can't wait for that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_
yeahh can't wait for that







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Battery died... give me an hour or so and Ill go take lots more...








































































LOL @ the battery thats in it right now...
I'll get more pics but you get the idea...
Oh and you have to love that the 81 rabbit runs like a champ(with less miles to boot) than my 22year newer 24v


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

it looks sick man i have a funny feeling ill be pm'in you in 6 or 7weeks for lots of advice


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

hows it truckin' along?


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_hows it truckin' along?
 x2 and congrats!!!, you're going to do a video too right?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_ x2 and congrats!!!, you're going to do a video too right?

Yea... when I figure out why it won't start.
It ran for one run... was fine when you were on it, but would not idle at all. I still have a lot of the same codes that have been the issue everytime I send the ecu out. I'm thinking there is STILL and issue with the GIAC software and the C2 software. Nothing else makes sense.
I will say this though, it scared me how fast it was when I put my foot in it. I eased it out till I put it in 3rd and hit the gas and once it spooled I was like





















Once we have the tune down its just going to be sick








*unfortunately you can see the tow hook is in place. Once we shut it off, it wouldn't start again... NO SPARK...WTF








First think tomorrow I'll call Jeff and see where we go from here.










_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 9:23 PM 10-7-2007_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

F-uckin sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now you and Mike need to give it a go










_Modified by rajvosa71000 at 9:28 PM 10-7-2007_


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_F-uckin sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now you and Mike need to give it a go









_Modified by rajvosa71000 at 9:28 PM 10-7-2007_

Maybe one day








MEIK's car is just nuts... I can't wait to get mine running right. I'm going to give it another week or so on my own here...and then I'll just trailer it out to Jeff/C2 to get this stuff figured out. I'm 100% sure the hardware is gtg...Just need to figure out this electrical/computer stuff. I soooo wish I was a tuning expert, wouldn't life be fun then


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

lookin so hot man!!!


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

WOW..that looks really nice!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Medic83)*

I'm heading out at lunch to send Jeff the codes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_I'm heading out at lunch to send Jeff the codes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Let's us know how it goes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*









Mmmm, pure sex.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

hey bdfrd check this out
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3403680


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Yea, I'll have to pop the real camera out and take some nice ones here once things are straightened out.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .chris.. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

all this talk about responsibility.. so where do you open up a 500hp car


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (.chris..)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.chris..* »_all this talk about responsibility.. so where do you open up a 500hp car 

when some dude in a vette thinks he is cool


----------



## .chris.. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (.chris..)*

*** Update***
All the VAG info I have is with JEFF... Hopefully he can figure something out in the next few days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

sweetness


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

According to Jeff, there are no codes preventing the car from running.
He thinks it is an electrical problem.
Car cranks, does not start. Possibly low voltage, grounding, etc.
I'm going to be getting some help down to the house this week. People that are good with electrical, that would NOT be me








I'm going to smack myself along side the head when I find out some relay/fuse is bad


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

ahh i wish you were local, id just bring you down to my shop and have my dad take a look at it...electrical is one of his many strongpoints


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_ahh i wish you were local, id just bring you down to my shop and have my dad take a look at it...electrical is one of his many strongpoints

I appreciate it... I just want to get this thing running... the fact that it is something this silly is driving me nuts...


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
I appreciate it... I just want to get this thing running... the fact that it is something this silly is driving me nuts...

for the record we're all going nuts with you waiting for it to run + dynos + video








obviously you're hurting the most, but we're right there with you or at least i am lol!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

****HELP IF YOU HAVE ANY IDEAS****
So...Same dilemma, car cranks but does not start.
I have fuel, and ecu does not through codes that are effecting the car.
WHAT COULD BE THE PROBLEM????
1) Battery is bad???
2) Grounding Issue???
3) Other electrical issue???
4) Relay/fuses???
5) Flux Capacitor is not running???
*car has 88,888 on it...is that one too many 8's for the flux capacitor to kick in*









Let me know what you got http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

I would get a volt meter and start going to town. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (NastyBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_I would get a volt meter and start going to town. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Well i've got a 6'r of







and I'm ready to get started http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gVR6k (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

well i just got my car back from the shop. The battery would just randomly die and something was draining the battery. After $2400 of labor of checking the entire electrical system... i mean everything... it came down to the alternator. i would start with that first. i wish i did. now i got to wait even longer to get a C2 kit.















btw my car cranked but it never turned over either... all lights worked fine, the car wouldnt turn over.
thats my story... i hope you dont have as much trouble as i did. good luck


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (gVR6k)*

but you weren't having any problems before the turbo, where you?


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_

Well i've got a 6'r of







and I'm ready to get started http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
HAHAHAHA


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_but you weren't having any problems before the turbo, where you?

Not that I'm aware of. I've got some knowledgeable help coming out friday so we are going to try to track it down.
I still say its the software. It hasn't been right yet


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

i am considering just buyin a new ecu for when i get mine reflashed, i dnt wanna go through the hassle of this


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_i am considering just buyin a new ecu for when i get mine reflashed, i dnt wanna go through the hassle of this









Just get it flashed back to stock by the dealership. That should make it alright. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_i am considering just buyin a new ecu for when i get mine reflashed, i dnt wanna go through the hassle of this









What about just trading someone with a stock ecu? Probably be much cheaper, and you may even be able to make a little money off of it







.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
What about just trading someone with a stock ecu? Probably be much cheaper, and you may even be able to make a little money off of it







.

Our friend Immobilizer III makes it a pain in the ass. Most flashes are encoded to the VIN so when you switch the VIN over to theirs they will loose the flash. Basically its just best to take it to the dealer and have/ send it back to who did your flash and have it put to stock. I'm still not sure if that is the problem I'm having with my car. If I could get off work at a reasonable time, so that I could work on my car I'd be able to at least come up with something. Guess it will have to wait for the weekend again.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Our friend Immobilizer III makes it a pain in the ass.

True, slipped my mind







.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
True, slipped my mind







.

Slipped mine the other day when a buddy bought an 03GLI and I was like dude give me your ecu and let me try and start my car... and then I was like







that won't work...


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Hahah you've had a bit of stress lately though, you have a legit excuse, not me...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

I appear to have finally reached the limit of what I can do.
The hardware is in place, at one point the car did start, and did run(half azzed for a short mile test run) and idled like crap.
It currently does the same thing that it did before I sent the ecu back for repairs. Crank, crank crank crank crank crank... you get the idea. 
I am confident that we have the mechanics in place, correctly. I am at a loss for the rest of it. At this point I am up to trying to source out another ecu, but if that doesn't fix it, well i'm out that money, and have ZERO idea what could be the issue. 
I am hoping that C2, can come up with something.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

if you need to source out an ecu, maybe you should go to the Fall Show 'n' Go this sunday at Raceway Park NJ...there may be people there with one they're trying to get rid of


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

did you quadrouple check the timing from whne u p[ut the head spacer on?????????????


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_did you quadrouple check the timing from whne u p[ut the head spacer on?????????????

I put the chain back on... spun it twice... everything was good. Repeated it 2 more times and everything was still good...
The car did run. I took it up the roack a mile or two. It just shut off when I left off the throttle. Hasn't started since. I have help coming tonight, to play with it. At this point the guys at C2, myself, and everyone who has looked at it, is clueless


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

whatever send tehsignal to the coilpacks to fire seems to be the issue here, either a sensor or that damn ecu i hope i dont have these issues


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_ i hope i dont have these issues









Me too!!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_whatever send tehsignal to the coilpacks to fire seems to be the issue here, either a sensor or that damn ecu i hope i dont have these issues










_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_
Me too!!

so what level kits did you both order?


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_
so what level kits did you both order?
















We both got stage 3!!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_
We both got stage 3!!

There are gonna be monsters everywhere around here!!!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
There are gonna be monsters everywhere around here!!!

2 on the same 118mile island! there isn't going to be room haha, all your going to hear from everyone i know...is i just got roasted by this VW idfk but it was NUTS








i want a ride from one of you


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

*The car starts again... Woot* 

Issue was all fuel related. Seems that the fuel that I thought was there was just residual pressure, and the float was stuck at half a tank.... (ie put some gas in it you dumb-ass





















) Got the pump some fuel and running correctly and it started right up. It still doesn't have a clean idle, but runs. Holds smooth at part throttle as well as full throttle. 
A few things I need to take care of tomorrow.
* fix small coolant seep around the one fitting, and flush and bleed the system
* Vacuum line for break booster needs re-routed 
* New battery... mine is crap
* Test drive till my eyes bleed









I feel like a dumb ass... once we got a couple people working on things, we seemed to fix the remaining problems without much trouble. Still curious about the lack of a steady idle, but we'll work through it.


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

HOT DANG!!!, finally finally finally! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now thats good news. Enjoy the thrill!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*

im so excited for you haha......videos !


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_im so excited for you haha......videos !

"he who is patient will get... eh hell I dunno a big cookie


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
"he who is patient will get... eh hell I dunno a big cookie









sweet im hungry


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_
sweet im hungry









for you


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

It's ALWAYS the small things that are overlooked. Congrats!!!


----------



## The VR6ster (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Chris, I freakin stoked for you bro. I am so glad to see that your car is fianly almost finished. I don't know how you have been so patient. Good job man. Keep us posted. Btw, i'm still lovin the sc. Haha. Enjoy man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_ 
* fix small coolant seep around the one fitting, and flush and bleed the system
* Vacuum line for break booster needs re-routed 
* New battery... mine is crap
* Test drive till my eyes bleed










Took the car out today for some test runs...
Breaks are fixed, new battery, but still have a coolant leak and some over heating issues. I'm having trouble getting the coolant system blead properly and it is building up pressure. Possibly have a bad temp sensor/thermostat.

Its maiden runs were pretty damn sick. 16-18 psi is really quite fast. I was actually a bit scared behind the wheel. Once we have the coolant stuff fixed, I'll get some videos up. 
Overall I have to say, I'm pretty damn impressed. Its fast, plain and simple


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Very good to hear! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
for you









aweesome sugar cookies are the sheezy


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Coolant issue appears to be a bad temperature sensor. lol @ how crappy they are.
Also going to pick up new plugs tomorrow BKR7Es... Should smooth out the idle a bit better. 
I'll let you guys know how it goes
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nota1.8t (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

glad to see you are up and running again. now just to fix all the little prblems http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## u01rwr (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (nota1.8t)*

vid please


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (u01rwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *u01rwr* »_vid please

Working on it. Have to find a "closed course" and get these coolant issues fixed. Pick up the parts from the dealer today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

coolant sensor is in, car still has a bouncy idle, but I can't get it out on the road and up to temp. Been raining here all day, and I don't want to be out on wet roads not knowing how the car is going to react. 
More updates to follow... with a video, i hope


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Still wet roads and I don't have anyone to do filming... Its running much better now. Seems that the idle is starting to flatten out. More pics and dumb videos to come


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

Almost ready to roll...Still have some cooling issues at idle, and after I really beat on it. Working those out and then some video... Whats with the rain?!?!


----------



## Loke (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Whats with the rain?!?!


What is this _rain_ you speak of?


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Loke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Loke* »_

What is this _rain_ you speak of?









I hear that, we are having a serious drought (sp) down here







.
But anyway, I can't wait to see some video footage, especially after last night at a g2g a dude had a wrx that sounded down right demonic; far beyond possessed.
So I need to hear your evil beast.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*

A few last things i'm taking car of...
Car STILL has overheating at idle!?!?!?! It is fine when driving it... Cause could be ????
second problem... No traction in 1st and 2nd...









Seriously though... Any thoughts on the overheating at idle?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

May be a stupid question...
Are your radiator fans turning on before it overheats?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_May be a stupid question...
Are your radiator fans turning on before it overheats?

Yes!


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Seriously though... Any thoughts on the overheating at idle?









Well I hope it isn't a blow head gasket b/c of the spacer. May not hurt to check around the head for leaking or even around the timing chain cover.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Head gasket looks very clean.
Seems to me though that the coolant system is building up more pressure than it should. 
Is it possible that I have somehow not released the pressure properly or have air pockets that could be causing this???
If so how would I go about removing them. I filled the coolant through the resivor (sp) I was a dumb as and was bleading air out and over flowed it once, but it seems to be at the right level. 
Did I miss a step somewhere???


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

ur cooling system could have a "vapor lock" i believe is what it is called, basically it could have air trapped in it somewhere and the fluid could not be circulating properly if the water pump is catching air instead of fluid, its just an idea though


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_ur cooling system could have a "vapor lock" i believe is what it is called, basically it could have air trapped in it somewhere and the fluid could not be circulating properly if the water pump is catching air instead of fluid, its just an idea though

I know there was this problem because it was building up pressure and when i vented the cap, you could hear coolant rush through the radiator. I just tried to slowly bleed it off??? Is there a good way to bleed off all the pressure?


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Have you checked to see if the water pump is doing anything? When your moving the air cooling the radiator causes a temperature differential between the engine and radiator and it can cause the coolant to move itself. When you sit at idle, not moving, no air really goes through the radiator and just lets it heat up to where you overheat.


----------



## LinkATX (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

How long does it take to warm up and then how long until it get to hot?
Try running the car with the cap off. Turn on full heat and the defrost. If there isn't coolant shooting out rev the car about 2k rpm. This should let the air escape (the car needs to be cold and warm up as you do this). Rinse and repeat. Possibly the thermostat is stuck closed. I haven't personally done this on my 24v, just a thought from experience...


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
I know there was this problem because it was building up pressure and when i vented the cap, you could hear coolant rush through the radiator. I just tried to slowly bleed it off??? Is there a good way to bleed off all the pressure?

off hand i am not sure because i ahve yet to deal with this on my car, ill ask around and ill let u know what i find out


----------



## Trav_87 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

this car is sick, i drove it today and couldnt believe the power it had. the torque steer in 3rd is crazy







. was fun til it started to over heat. got back in my car and relized that my stock 24v is slow







lol at least compared to that beast


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Trav_87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trav_87* »_this car is sick, i drove it today and couldnt believe the power it had. the torque steer in 3rd is crazy







. was fun til it started to over heat. got back in my car and relized that my stock 24v is slow







lol at least compared to that beast

well mod the schit out of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

***** So here is the dilemma. The car will "cruise" as long as you like without overheating... It seems to be doing better at idle now as well, although I'm not convinced the fans are operating properly at idle.
The real problem is though, after you are "on it" for a while the car begins to slowly overheat. If you get off of it and just cruise the temp will go back down slowly.
When I get it back to the garage, it appears to have built up pressure, to the point of where coolant is not circulating properly. I bled the pressure off and then when that was done I opened the cap and "wham" it "pops" and coolant rushed through the whole system!!!
WTF is going on









Oh and Travis you need to practice, you looked pretty damn limp wristed when the turbo spooled


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

i am going to give the mechanincs answer that he always says when he doesnt know what say here...... "just drive it easy and maybe the problem will go away" maybe if u just drive it around whatever air bubbles are left in the coolant system will bleed themselves out, just a thought


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_i am going to give the mechanincs answer that he always says when he doesnt know what say here...... "just drive it easy and maybe the problem will go away" maybe if u just drive it around whatever air bubbles are left in the coolant system will bleed themselves out, just a thought 

Its worth a try... I just hate getting to far from home and having it get warm on me... Worst case scenerio is that I have to pull over and let it cool off for a bit


----------



## Trav_87 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_

Oh and Travis you need to practice, you looked pretty damn limp wristed when the turbo spooled























hey give me some credit that was the first time i drove a turbo car that had power before the spooled, got use to a car that had nothing then power. but your right i need practice if i plan on getting a turbo kit by june http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Trav_87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trav_87* »_
hey give me some credit that was the first time i drove a turbo car that had power before the spooled, got use to a car that had nothing then power. but your right i need practice if i plan on getting a turbo kit by june http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Stop saving for performance mods... get that thing off the skyjacker kit


----------



## Trav_87 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

it will be after winter and i should also be gettin those 19" off of you by the way


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Trav_87)*

I THNK I FOUND THE COOLANT PROBLEM








More to come later on if its fixed


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Wooo!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

Well I was right... definitely the coolant line off of the back of the turbo. 
Need to remove the turbo and rotate the housing to get the line flowing better, it was kinked behind the cold side housing causing the coolant to not flow through the turbo properly. 
Looks like I'll be removing that stuff this weekend. I would have started tonight, but I was clean out of







and I'm not going to delve into something like that without hydration http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

its the most important tool!


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

true story: I don't drink.
I guess that's why I have a little trouble doing the simple things I do with my car.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Emron)*

Turbo was back off the car, and center housing was re-aligned properly. Coolant hoses were routed a much better path and I'm really pleased with how things are looking. 
I'll be picking up some fittings tomorrow, and we'll see if this has fixed the problem. I can't see how it could be anything else.
Pictures to follow soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

do you have to have sri runnig 17psi


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxpjh* »_do you have to have sri runnig 17psi

Yes...the stock manifold has been known to pop at 11psi


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Just waiting on a couple of fittings to get here on Tuesday. I changed some coolant stuff around and want to put things together right the first time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyway, I'm really please with how its shaping up, I'm going in town now to pick up my camera and take some more pics.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Ok... Here are some updated pics with the changes(most of which deal with the center housing on the turbo being mounted incorrectly.)
Here is what the car looked like, take notice to the long cupler between the turbo and the charge piping.








Also note how the coolant line is resting on the heat shield... definitely not good








This caused the rear hose to kink and build up pressure cauing it to rupture, my coolant issue...








Pictures of how we rocked the turbo up and have it fitting much closer now
























So that I wouldn't have any more kink issues, with the tight tolerances, I purchased a preformed hose with a 90* bend and a 45* below to fit into the coolant line to the heater core. 








Rocking the housing also caused the coolant line to be up off of the heatshield which should greatly reduce the heat exchange from the manifolds to the coolant.








LOOK a FULL hand width of clearance now!!!









While it may not look like much, it was very time consuming as unbolting the turbo is quite difficult. The fitment is extremely tight and I had to have help to get to everything. I'm only waiting on 1 T fitting to come in so that I can be sure that everything is in correctly. The stock fitting would have worked, but it was stressing the hose and I don't want the potential for problems that could easily be avoided. Besides I need more G12...







Crap is expensive http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

ahh i cant wait for mine, and we need some videos asap now that it is goin to be running correctly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

Nice, now we need some videos too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Nice, now we need some videos too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hopefully Tuesday... I have to wait till then for that fitting.
I don't know whats special about videos... its just torque steer at 80


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

is that Even if you have a Head spacer ?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxpjh* »_is that Even if you have a Head spacer ?

Yes, The head spacer doesn't do anything for the manifold. It lowers the compression in the combustion chamber. Head spacer is between head and block.
There have been people run 14psi through the stock mani, but I would NOT recommend it. Like was said before, they have blown at 11 psi.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

i agree a video is usless but i just wanbt to hear this thing


----------



## Trav_87 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

videos are cool but they arent as cool as being behind the wheel, like bdfrd said is only has torque steer at 80 which was crazy as hell


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Trav_87)*

Updates?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_Updates?


Working on some lame ass videos. Car runs fine, idle is crappy still, but Jeff has worked out some software stuff and I'll be sending him my ecu again. I think I just need to get the car to him, and let him work the magic.
I'm running at about 15-17psi and its going well. I've wanted to get all the "querks" fixed up before I start screwing around will filming and such. 
We did have one noob move the other day, dropped the oil feed line to the turbo across the battery and it arced and put a hole in the line. It now seeps oil everywhere, didn't notice the whole till well yea **** was covered in oil. Gonna get a new line in, but other than that we are good. NO overheating problems anymore, and she starts right up.
Plans for the next few weeks are get the exhaust straighted up. Needs adjusted from how the DP feeds it now. New rear lip for single tip, and set of 20th skirts. Needs to have the front bumper cleaned up around the IC and get a solid fit. At best it has bullshat ebay fitment right now.








Oh and I need to schedule a dyno day








MEIK was right though... Its kind of weird, you get used to 15psi faster than you would think


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Baring any real issues, I should be at the dyno next week. 
Sure to have videos there...
Still have to replace that oil feed line I burned a whole in. Seriously dropping metal across battery terminals is like zippering your Johnson...Why would you do such a thing


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Baring any real issues, I should be at the dyno next week. 
Sure to have videos there...
Still have to replace that oil feed line I burned a whole in. Seriously dropping metal across battery terminals is like zippering your Johnson...Why would you do such a thing


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

I helped to make a video today...so where is it???


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bedford04GLI* »_I helped to make a video today...so where is it???

Yeah where is it!!!


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_
Yeah where is it!!!

YA! where is it?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_
YA! where is it?


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

Werd...Is this hoop-d gonna run or what???


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_
Yeah where is it!!!

Well, he got me up at the crack of noon for this filming yesterday..
I got to take it down and back on the highway in front of our house.
and then we shot a few hard pulls and a bunch of engine stuff.

he told me he'd put it up...maybe he wants more.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_
Yeah where is it!!!


^------- This


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

I'm having technical difficulties with my camera. CALL ME A NOOB!
I'm just taking the tape up the street and having a dude put it on a dvd for me. 
I can't find the software for my camera and it isn't plug and play... Have patience


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_I'm having technical difficulties with my camera. CALL ME A *NOOB*!
I'm just taking the tape up the street and having a dude put it on a dvd for me. 
I can't find the software for my camera and it isn't plug and play... Have patience
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=HrqnebXpjvA
More in the car footage to come...
Yes the exhaust is damn near hanging off and yes it is rubbing against the body... should be fixed this week.
STILL have the bad oil line, and some coolant issues, but you get the idea


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bedford04GLI* »_http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=HrqnebXpjvA
More in the car footage to come...
Yes the exhaust is damn near hanging off and yes it is rubbing against the body... should be fixed this week.
STILL have the bad oil line, and some coolant issues, but you get the idea









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait to get mine on now!








Edit: How much boost were you running in this vid?


_Modified by Sosl0w at 11:39 AM 11-16-2007_


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

I truly appreciate you making fun of my car without the 22's.
*Although I notice he didn't mention his daily driven Suzuki XL7, in RICE WHITE with the killer 15's.*



_Modified by bedford04GLI at 7:38 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bedford04GLI* »_I truly appreciate you making fun of my car without the 22's.
*Although I notice he didn't mention his daily driven Suzuki XL7, in RICE WHITE with the killer 15's.*










Do you know how much boost he was running in the vid?
Also, what exhaust & mufflers are you running? And how big are they?


_Modified by Sosl0w at 2:18 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

ahahaha hopefully soon ill be together


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

I was running 15-16psi in that video. I'll get some good ones driving we were just short on time and it was a bit slick out there.
On a roll from 2nd gear 15 psi will make the tires smoke








I think daily 11-12 would be they way to have it... maybe 20 for some short pulls, but 15 is hellish fun

Lumpy you know that the suzuki (SOOOOOO SUCKY) is pimp. 
The exhuast is a Cat-less 3 inch mandrel bends, with a borla mufler. Same one I used on the side exit, its a bit loud for my liking. Oh and the exhuast is hitting the body because of how the DP comes into it right now, hense the excessive rattling. That will be fixed soon.


And A pick of the Mercedes and the suck together... how cute











_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 3:11 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

that was ****ing sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_that was ****ing sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















In the signature http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

New feed line came in last night. I had too many







s and didn't make it home. Looking at putting it in tomorrow.

***How big of a PITA is replacing the thermostat??? I believe I need a new one. It was easy to take off while the whole front end was off, I take I'll need to do that again


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

i do believe the t stat is in the housing that holds the temp sensor that u had to remove to take the head off, it should be no big deal to do, atleast that is where i think it is ? i could be wrong though


----------



## nota1.8t (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhh stage 3 that changes everything for me


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (nota1.8t)*

Been doing research all night and it seems that it is either my thermostat or my water pump that is restricting the flow. You guys have any idea how I can test either one, without just ripping things apart and replacing them. As usual the MKIV forum was a waste of time


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

long shot but is it possible that the turbo coolant lines are restricting the flow


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_long shot but is it possible that the turbo coolant lines are restricting the flow

Yes...


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

dude ur cars fine, its just that its so damn hott it cnt keep itself cool







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*









could someone tell me what this pipe is called what its purpose is and where it goes to also what its called thanks


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*

Its the crank case breather, it runs from where you can see it at the top rear of the valve cover to the intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*** Update, had car out last night, definitely not fine. Damn thing starts steaming on me, go check all the hoses for coolant, bottom radiator hose is ice cold. Damn thermostat is stuck, there's the problem http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Just ordered a new one, and replace the expansion tank while I'm at it. Mine looks all grungy










_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 7:30 AM 11-19-2007_


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Its the crank case breather, it runs from where you can see it at the top rear of the valve cover to the intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*** Update, had car out last night, definitely not fine. Damn thing starts steaming on me, go check all the hoses for coolant, bottom radiator hose is ice cold. Damn thermostat is stuck, there's the problem http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Just ordered a new one, and replace the expansion tank while I'm at it. Mine looks all grungy









_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 7:30 AM 11-19-2007_

im thinkin you need to shave that engine bay!!!!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_
im thinkin you need to shave that engine bay!!!!









HAHAHAHA... I'm thinking I need to get the car running


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

could you tell me what it does and is it important


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*

dude ur video literally helps me get through the day without my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*

could you tell me what it does and is it important
anyone ? thanks


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxpjh* »_could you tell me what it does and is it important
anyone ? thanks






























I don't understand the question. What is this "it"??? and I'll try and let you know what "it" does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*****EDIT
If you mean the crank case breather, it allows the motor to "breathe" In the stock location the breather ties in on the intake, just as it does here. This is where a lot of people use a "catch can"


_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 10:28 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

thanks allot man


_Modified by jinxpjh at 5:07 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

THERMOSTAT WAS JUNK!!!

I'll get a picture of it tomorrow, but it was definitely one of the problems.

I thought I had everything right, finally and took it out for a drive and BAM!!! the coolant line to the heater core just blows apart.

WTF am I doing with this coolant system that I have so F'd up


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

sihhitty..man...








the one jammed againt the compressor housing or down on the passenger side...??


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_sihhitty..man...








the one jammed againt the compressor housing or down on the passenger side...?? 

It was the one jammed up against the compressor housing.
I even bled pressure off up there just to be safe. I can't believe my only hold-up is that I can't manage to bleed my coolant


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

yeah that one looks like it could be trouble in the long-run...
i think i'm gonna cut it down and straighen it out when i get a chance.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (dubdoor)*

hopefully last question i just have a filter at the breather and blocked where it would go to the intake do you think a catch can would benefit me or connecting breather to the intake. thanks allot bdfrd 24v your helping me allot


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxpjh* »_hopefully last question i just have a filter at the breather and blocked where it would go to the intake do you think a catch can would benefit me or connecting breather to the intake. thanks allot bdfrd 24v your helping me allot 


A "little" K&N or some kind of filter off the end of the crankcas is no problem. Its actually a common mod. Some guys use a catchcan to "clean up " the engine bay, but you will see no performance difference from either one. In short, what you have is fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

really appreciate it this are for you


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

So how much hp is your turbo putting down?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_So how much hp is your turbo putting down?

Good question...
When I get all the "issues" figured out, I'll get it to a dyno. Car runs fine. Sometimes it goes for hours without any issues, sometimes it overheats in 10 minutes. 
I'm lost and I'm taking it to a professional as soon as I get the time.
To answer your question it is the same kit that Jeff has on his car and he did 400whp at ~17psi. I'm played with it at anywhere from 11-20psi. 20psi has spun 4th, so its pretty fun, to play with. By far the fastest thing I've ever been in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

back to page 1 bump so i dnt have to look to find the thread lol


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
20psi has spun 4th, so its pretty fun, to play with. By far the fastest thing I've ever been in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

****Car is leaving to go to "Nothing Leaves Stock" this weekend.
Hopefully the can diagnose my problems. I am leaning towards believing that there is a head gasket failure, although I can't be sure, because I just don't know enough about diagnosing problems. 
I'll be trailering it down there on Saturday, and hopefully they will get a chance to play with it over the next few weeks.
More updates/info to come as i have it.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

i was also thinking that the head gasket was the problem also, i mean it does make sense because when you are beating on it there is an insane amount of cylinder pressure which could be leaking off into the cooling system, which would be causing the cooling system to pressurize and also become full of air bubbles


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

back to the top so i dnt have to search for it lol


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

In case anyone is curious as to what is going on... 
I haven't forgot about the Jetta, it does make me cry to think about it, but I just haven't had time with finals and work to get the car down to the shop. School is over this week, and if the weather holds I can take it down next week. Slow process I know, but being how impressed I was when it runs like ****, I can't imagine how its going to do when things are right.


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

***Hopefully, weather permitting, the car is going to the shop the middle of next week. 
We will see then what is wrong with it. I've been saving up money in case its pricey, (who knows, just about everything is for this car). 
Also had a small run in with the police that may have me without a liscence for 30 days, so meh







We'll deal with that when/if it comes


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*

Dropped the car off at NLS yesterday.
Jeff was supposed to be there today to work on an AUDI, and to see about my tune and give a quick look over the car to see if he saw anything obvious that was the problem

More updates as we find them.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Glad to hear. I hope it is nothing major!


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Medic83)*

WOOOO get it all done!!!!!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Which one of you 3 are going to the dyno first?


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*

I can go tomoro if i really want to , but i refuse to go through all the trouble of raising the car to get it on the dyno just to see a number that i know I am making anyways


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Haha so true







.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_I can go tomoro if i really want to , but i refuse to go through all the trouble of raising the car to get it on the dyno just to see a number that i know I am making anyways









haha if you ever do decide to go though call me up i'd definitely want to witness the madness







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

You guys should post some clips, I mean, lets see those VRt's, dynos would be nice too.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

-front end off-agian
-replacing waterpump, Tstat and all housings and seal asap
-redoing all coolant lines
-going over everything and should have an answer soon.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Talked with Josh today... Parts should be in this week and should be able to work on the car beginning of next week.
ECU is with Jeff, hopefully something good will come of that.
One day it will be nice to have the car running again... Not sure when that will be...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_ Not sure when that will be...

soon


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

any updates??


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (VWRacer21)*

Parts were in end of last week. 
Car was supposed to be in the shop today. I didn't have a chance to call and find out. Busy day at work


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

so is the car up and running yet?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_so is the car up and running yet?

Nope,
On month 8 of the car being "under construction"
Sometime soon they say


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

half done....


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_half done....

Progress, its a wonderful thing. Guess I should get back to work so I can afford to keep this thing








***Note to self, all my projects seem to exceed my budget. How does this happen


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
***Note to self, *EVERYONES* projects seem to exceed my budget.


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

car was running today...








No word yet on if the coolant parts fixed the problems or if it is the HG.
Time will tell there, but I am encouraged that it was running. We have hope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bedford04GLI* »_car was running today...








No word yet on if the coolant parts fixed the problems or if it is the HG.
Time will tell there, but I am encouraged that it was running. We have hope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ill be right up there with ya in about 2 weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
congrats


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Hydrocarbons in the coolant








They are getting new head hardware and going to try and bolt the head back down properly
IMO Raceware http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Hydrocarbons in the coolant








They are getting new head hardware and going to try and bolt the head back down properly
IMO Raceware http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

damn dude that sux


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Hydrocarbons in the coolant








They are getting new head hardware and going to try and bolt the head back down properly
IMO Raceware http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

same thing happened to me.
Seems like to me that you didnt retorque the bolts after the first heat cycle...
you did do that...right?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

nope.
stud weren't designed well..*IMO*! but i'm not always right.
the studs weren't in at the same heights and the nuts were not torqued evenlyand were all at differnt levels....not sure how or why but they are not staying in there! new bolts tomorrow...


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

i should retorque my studs again just to make sure


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_nope.
stud weren't designed well..*IMO*! but i'm not always right.
the studs weren't in at the same heights and the nuts were not torqued evenlyand were all at differnt levels....not sure how or why but they are not staying in there! new bolts tomorrow...

correct, they arent all the same length, but the main thing that you have to worry about is having enough length on the NUT itself, dont worry about if the thread is far enough into the bottom of the block because it most likely is. There is enough pressure keeping it from spinning. JUst make sure you have enough thread on the top side in the head and you should be good to go


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

correct....but when installed the 1st time...they were not even at all...thats where the problem lays....
new bolts and torqued and all tomorrow if all goes well.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_correct....but when installed the 1st time...they were not even at all...thats where the problem lays....
new bolts and torqued and all tomorrow if all goes well.


Good stuff... I always had a feeling that there was something bad with the head went back on. Hopefully this works, at least for the wallet's sake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

So you just got a bad batch of Headstuds? 
Or they were installed wrong?
Or you forgot to re-torq after the first heat cycle?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_So you just got a bad batch of Headstuds? 
Or they were installed wrong?
Or you forgot to re-torq after the first heat cycle? 
















I was and am not confident in the raceware head studs. That being said I am not confident that my install on them was good either.
I'd just have to say it was a bad experience with them from start to finish, and that life would be a lot easier with a bolt then the studs.


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Why not just get ARP head studs. Iv had them in for well over a year with no problems. Believe it or not, I never even had to re-torque them as they remained constant in terms of what I originally torqued them to.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_Why not just get ARP head studs. Iv had them in for well over a year with no problems. Believe it or not, I never even had to re-torque them as they remained constant in terms of what I originally torqued them to.

same here...i always use ARP...BUT they don't make studs for the 24v.....thus the reason for using raceware.....
new valve cover gasket and stock bolts are at the dealership now(overnighted them) need to finish a R32 turbo setup by noon then get the bolts and install them...more updates later....


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

always re-torque head studs afer first heat cycle, no matter what brand or if the manu tells you to or not. Sucks on a VR if you aren't running an SRI, but it has to be done.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

yup yup...
btw...i love your sig.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_experience > theory


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Josh, Any updates?


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

SPturbo carries ARP head studs for the 24V, I am currently using them and have been for over a year now.

_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
same here...i always use ARP...BUT they don't make studs for the 24v.....thus the reason for using raceware.....


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_SPturbo carries ARP head studs for the 24V, I am currently using them and have been for over a year now.


Oh, Really?
I guess I need to chat with Bill S.
When we called ARP they had no stud kit available.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Pats lost... Maybe something good will come to my car as well


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Pats lost... Maybe something good will come to my car as well









Unfotunately the Pats loss did not help the car at all. It appears as though the problems I had with the head studs (90% my fault, 10% raceware sucks) has caused more problems than we initially thought. Most likely a warped head, with possible damage to the block as well.
I am going to be reviewing some options with Josh at NLS, hopefully soon and will decide what is the best thing for me to do next.
I really didn't think I had ****ed it up this bad, but such are learning experiences. They aren't good unless they are costly or painful.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
Unfotunately the Pats loss did not help the car at all. It appears as though the problems I had with the head studs (90% my fault, 10% raceware sucks) has caused more problems than we initially thought. Most likely a warped head, with possible damage to the block as well.
I am going to be reviewing some options with Josh at NLS, hopefully soon and will decide what is the best thing for me to do next.
I really didn't think I had ****ed it up this bad, but such are learning experiences. They aren't good unless they are costly or painful.









Dam that sucks!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Medic83)*

getting prices for a stock motor and for a performance motor form a VERY good builder..

what happen is the head studs were not installed 100% correctly. the car ran but overheated and continued to vary in temp for a long time. and continued to drive and test it our before getting it here.
because of the stud problem the heat has possibly warped the head or MAYBE cracked the block in a cylinder wall area.....
sorry chris.


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

damn that really sucks


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (VWRacer21)*


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


----------



## jinxpjh (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

how is the 
_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_getting prices for a stock motor and for a performance motor form a VERY good builder.. 
 going


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (jinxpjh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxpjh* »_how is the going

I have some prices on so builds... Everything from fully stock ----------> Built to what a want.
Right now I am deciding on what I want to do, and what is REALLY wrong with the motor/if anything. 
Only way to tell is to pull it out and start inspecting, and at that point I will decide what needs to be done.
The car will be on the road again, sooner than later I hope.
As others before me have found out, building a turbo car is easier said than done


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
As others before me have found out, building a turbo car is easier said than done

You got that right!!!


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
As others before me have found out, FINAL TUNING a turbo car is easier said than done

there you go i adjusted it for ya


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

^^ yea... that too


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_^^ yea... that too



once you get your car back its going to take a long long time to get it perfect, i am still tweaking it every day after 2 months of driving it







lol


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

Wow that sucks man. Have you ripped the head back off yet and tested it to see if its warped and how warped?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_Wow that sucks man. Have you ripped the head back off yet and tested it to see if its warped and how warped? 

I am going to make arrangements to bring the car home. Its going to sit awhile till I have the cash to do things right. I don't want to get in a position where there is more wrong with it than I can fix. I'm NOT taking out a loan to fix this. This car is fun for me, it is an extra not a necessity.
That being said. I miss it


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

picking up the car tomorrow. I'll take a picutre or something...myabe that will make me feel better
It does run... just still overheats. 
I could just tow it to shows and peeps could be like damn I bet that things quick, and I could be like "if you only knew" No one would have to know


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

sucks, but i agree with your decition 100%
a toy is not something to go in debt for.
when you have the $ you know what to do


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

agreed...cars are money pits haha
but at least its in good hands man..,josh does great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (mk2vrooom)*

Soooo we brought the car home yesterday. The day started off at 4* F and didn't go much better. I broke the key off in my trailer lock at 7am. Went to get some de-icer and a lighter to pull it out and use the other key. That worked /clap and then I hooked the trailer up. OF COURSE!!! I put it on the wrong hitch so I had to take it all back off and put the other hitch on so they trailer would sit more level.
its now 8 and we are off. PA turnpike was its usual sucky self only to be topped by how ****tty I78 is. I nearly lost control several times due to the bottomless potholes and ruts that look like mudbog trail.
We got to NLS a bit before noon. Took the car out for a test drive. It didn't really overheat, but then again it was now 11*F. Its stupid fast, thats all there is to it. 20psi is retarded, pretty scary just driving along, downshift to 4th and spin the tire. Anyway were just getting ready to continue our test drive as we pass a cop, so we held off, then we were set to put the hammer down, and what would turn the corner, but a de-icer truck spraying the road.








So we just went back and loaded it up.
Josh was having a fun fille day of replacing timing belts on 2 1.8t's and some more work on the one, Hope that went well for you.
We got it loaded up, somehow it was that cold and yet i got coated in mud








We made it a whole 30yds to the first turn, I made a right and BAM!!!
















Ticket for a right turn on Red. WTF
On a high note i'm not driving this


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

told you it was stupid fast!








i loved it when we 1st pulled out, cruised a bit and i hammered it in 3rd and your buddy jumped and grabbed the oh crap handle!!! hahaha fun fun....
dang cops! figured we'd get busted for the "speeding" and no front bumper thing before a turn on red! drove past that stupid cop 2 times, loud and no bumper oh well.
glad you made it home safe...Tbelts jobs went well, thanks and bruce is back to work today!! but now its snowing and icy ehhhhhh
talk to you soon....







josh


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

oh and a center cap form your car was out in the front parking lot...i'll get it to you...


----------



## rknail (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_oh and a center cap form your car was out in the front parking lot...i'll get it to you...

AMAZING!!! I've been looking for it


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (rknail)*

Drove the car around for a while today. ~60 miles worth. Did some casual driving...some highway cruising... and a few hard pulls and had no overheating issues at all. Was still cool outside today ~35-40*F but it never creped up past 190*F
Guess I'm going to keep and eye on it and just keep driving.
One thing that I have noticed is that the lower part of the cooling system and lines below the thermostat are cold to the touch even when the rest of the lines above are quite warm. 
Thermostat has been replaced several times, any other causes for this scenario???


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
One thing that I have noticed is that the lower part of the cooling system and lines below the thermostat are cold to the touch even when the rest of the lines above are quite warm. 
Thermostat has been replaced several times, any other causes for this scenario???


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_One thing that I have noticed is that the lower part of the cooling system and lines below the thermostat are cold to the touch even when the rest of the lines above are quite warm. 
Thermostat has been replaced several times, any other causes for this scenario???

I think this may be normal. I'll check on VR6JettaGLI's car. Also a COOL fact. The innercooler pipe that Jacob's air temp sensor is mounted on will freeze you hand. It's around 15*C


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Im having a hard time grasping what your problem is. I did keep up with your thread but don't remember why your car is over heating. Is your coolant pump working, how about your cooling fans? Have you checked the compression of your cylinders? How are your AFR's? Any chance you have an EGT sensor? 
-On a side not, when I was road tuning my car after it's initial start up, my cooling fans were not functional and my water temps never went above ~90C
-Can you recap your general problems/theories as to why they are happening?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*

car runs perfect.
a/f is good
tune is good
ALL, yes ALL coolant pieces are new- WP, 2nd wp, Tstat, all housings, 99% of the hoses, coolant temp sensor etc
basically...the "lower half" of the cooling system is normal operating temp...below the head.
but the "top half" -head, heater core, coolant tank, turb, is all super hot and highly pressurized and boils over....
the temp spikes happen only once in awhile and i belive its only when the Tstat opens and heats the full system.
MY GUESS is that the head is warped and getting air into the system and getting air pockets up top. also because there was a TON of hydrocarbons in the antifreeze when we tested it...but no smoke, no miss fire, no leak...


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

As of yet, I have NOT gotten it to over heat for me on 115 miles of driving. I have not been beating on the car at all though, just trying to put miles on it to see if it acts up just cruising. If it ever stops raining around here... I will take it out and try to recreate the problems Josh was having. 
I was just curious about the temp difference in the top to the bottom. Also if the temp is that hot on the top half of the motor what is "delaying" the thermostat from opening. The car just baffles me.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Sooooo, here is what we have. Looks pretty obvious that there has been exhaust gases leaking into the coolant. Pretty clear where it is happening to. The head is going in to be looked at this week to see if it is warped. The spacer is going along to make sure it is good as well. 
The apparent leakage also coincides with the random misfires I was getting as well...imagine that.
Several of the valves are very, very, dirty... I'll have all this cleaned up while they are checking it as well.
I feel pretty confident that the head does not have any cracking, and I the the damage is confined to the head surface/gasket/spacer...
PICS
For fun...


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

i plan on most likely waiting a little longer and doing a set of LC pistons on my car and skipping on the HG spacer when i do the turbo kit wither stage 2 or 3, just so i don't have to worry about any of that and plus i don't have to worry about any weaknesses really other than rods so i can turn up the boost and go to the next level and not have to worry... plus rods aren't the real weakpoint in the shortblock, but the stock pistons are. of course better rods would always help in the long run, but that's if i plan on having a straight up track car that i will be beating on to within an inch of it's life every single time i drive it


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

wow, wasn't expecting this...
knew the headgasket was the problem BUT i'd STILL get the head checked...
its a metal head gasket they don't blow out, the head was NOT seated and torqued down correctly. the head or block is going to be messed up in one way or another...don't watse you time putting back together with a new gasket and parts without getting everything checked out! please save you self a headache!
best of luck with it and hope it works out well for you!







josh


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_wow, wasn't expecting this...
knew the headgasket was the problem BUT i'd STILL get the head checked...


HEAD is definitely getting checked out... Taking it to a shop sometime this week to make sure all is good there... We'll make the necessary changes when we see what happens there.
As far as the block goes... meh... I guess nothing I can do to check it other than pull it out and send it along? Any other way to make sure it is all good. 
Like I said, its pretty clear where it was leaking exhaust.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

they make straight edges to check head surfaces, you can check the block with a straight edge and a feeler guage and this will show yony major warpage, but that is definitely not the best way to check it


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_ 
For fun...
































Ouch.... Hope you can get her up and running soon without any serious damage to the pocket book


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

*** Update***

Head went to the shop this morning. Called me back this afternoon. It is warped, but he said is easily within the realm of shaving it. Forgot to take the timing chain cover up to him them







He'll have to shave that as well since it bolts up to the head.
Head will be done this afternoon, just have to take the cover to him tomorrow to match it. 
Also curious question here... IS it POSSIBLE for the head spacer to be warped as well? Just want to cover all basis on this before I put it back together.
Cheers


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
Also curious question here... IS it POSSIBLE for the head spacer to be warped as well? Just want to cover all basis on this before I put it back together.


The head spacer is laser cut sheet metal and they tend to flex anyhow. Once assembled they will only be as flat as the surface they are between. If I were you I would get a good straight edge and some feeler guages to check the block deck as well.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (BakBer)*

the head spacer wouldnt be warped because it will flatten out when the head tightens down on it, but the spacer may not be the same thickness all the way through so check that out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*



24valvedGTI but the spacer may not be the same thickness all the way through so check that out [IMG said:


> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif[/IMG]


Ah yes... thats what I meant. I checked it randomly with the micrometer and it appears to be quite accurate.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

well good luck putting her all back together this time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

The sheet metal used to make the head gasket spacers are just flat sheet metal. The chances of the thickness being distorted is slim. The spacer will not compress like the copper gasket around it. I've worked with sheet metal five days a week for the last 4 years. The spacer is going to be the last of your problems with this one unless you've taken a ball pin hammer to places on the spacer it should be fine. When you put it all back together you'll have to buy a stock headgasket and remove the center layer and replace it with the HG spacer...that is all.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BakBer)*

Talked with them this evening. Head SHOULD be ready in the morning tomorrow. 
Just have to order new hardware and gasket and then will be ready to put back together.
I'm thinking its time to clean the poor girl up so, if I can get off work tomorrow thats my plan. Might as well have it looking nice and shiny for the test runs. Hope to not be spewing coolant everywhere this time.








EDIT- how AMAZING is the green beer icon


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm happy for you


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Sweet man. Did the head get finished completely? Need to get some videos once its all up and running=D


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

Head is done... Going to pick it up after work as long as I can get there before they close.
My Subaru isn't exactly the 24v so I hope i make it in time


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

***Just realzied that I forgot a key step in this head deal***
I forgot to take up the timing chain cover to get shaved to the same level...Going to have to take that up before I can move forward


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_***Just realzied that I forgot a key step in this head deal***
I forgot to take up the timing chain cover to get shaved to the same level...Going to have to take that up before I can move forward






























You're such a tease.. ha
This is at least your 2nd time forgetting that.
GEEEEEEEZ---US


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Emron)*

3x the charm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_3x the charm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

we hope


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
we hope








 
lol i meant with you bringin the rest of the parts to the machine shop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I do not see any reason why ur car wouldnt be fine now unless you have a cracked block or a crack in the head somewhere but my fingers are crossed for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

follow all factory torque specs.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_follow all factory torque specs.

and sequence!!!!!!!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

Head and timing cover are finished...Will be at their shop at ~8am tomorrow to pick them up....

Where is my HG and hardware







Damn shipping companies


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

sorry man...
i have the HG here now...waiting on the other half of the head bolts!! freaking shipper is right!!!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Quote from DHL " Package is on the truck. Bub _should_ attempt the delivery"
Comforting


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

tracking-
dhl
26432463750


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Make sure you re-torq the head studs after the first heat cycle!!!!!!!!!
When we did mine, i was amazed at how much they actually needed to be re-tightened.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_Make sure you re-torq the head studs after the first heat cycle!!!!!!!!!
When we did mine, i was amazed at how much they actually needed to be re-tightened. 

I'm using stock bolts... I hated those head studs.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
I'm using stock bolts... I hated those head studs.

Stock bolts stretch. Not sure if i would recommend that....


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

i would.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i would.

Explain.


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
Explain. 

His problems were due to his previous raceware studs and he is now skeptical of them. I know I mentioned previously that schimmel carries ARP head studs for this motor. You can sleep easy with those....


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*

I was not comfortable with the raceware studs, and Jeff uses factory bolts in his set-up which is identical to mine. I am more comfortable with the install with them as well, otherwise I would have tried out the ARP studs.

Just a personal preference really.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*

c2's cars...
jeff run STOCK head bolt- 100% fine
chris runs raceware- totall fine
installation is key here.....


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_c2's cars...
jeff run STOCK head bolt- 100% fine
chris runs raceware- totall fine
installation is key here.....



Exactly and since i am comfortable installing factory bolts, thats why I wanted to use them.
No point bitching this up again using something that I am not comfortable with. I don't care if I have to buy a new set everytime I take the head off... I don't plan on ripping it apart again for a long time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bedford04GLI* »_
Exactly and since i am comfortable installing factory bolts, thats why I wanted to use them.
No point bitching this up again using something that I am not comfortable with. I don't care if I have to buy a new set everytime I take the head off... I don't plan on ripping it apart again for a long time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ahh, i was unaware Jeff runs the stock ones. Was just curious as every build i have seen uses the racewares.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

As expected nothing in my life goes right....

Got shipped the wrong headgasket.






















Stands to reason DHL fails to deliver it... I drive 50 miles to the hub.. pick it up... come down to find it is wrong.
Seriously I'm about to just burn this ****er to the groud and say **** it


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_As expected nothing in my life goes right....

Got shipped the wrong headgasket.






















Stands to reason DHL fails to deliver it... I drive 50 miles to the hub.. pick it up... come down to find it is wrong.
Seriously I'm about to just burn this ****er to the groud and say **** it









You might want to post a part-out thread before you do that
j/k








Joking aside, sorry to hear about that. Which engine headgasket did receive? I don't blame you for feeling down, but keep your chin up cause once it's running right it will be well-worth the wait.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Which engine headgasket did receive? 


12 v I guess...it was ordered via VIN


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

that sucks, if you mentioned VR6 even once while ordering i guarantee whoever placed the order didn't even bother to run the Vin and just default send out a 12v one assuming that had to be it because most people don't really know that the 24v even exists let alone know much about them and that parts are different...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

WTH!?!
grrr..ok....i'll get on the phone now.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_that sucks, if you mentioned VR6 even once while ordering i guarantee whoever placed the order didn't even bother to run the Vin and just default send out a 12v one assuming that had to be it because most people don't really know that the 24v even exists let alone know much about them and that parts are different... 

Happens to me ALL the time, even at the dealer when I tell them it's an '04 with a 24v







.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

Josh has correct one on its way...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

yes i do.....straight for the dealer.
the other was oem but an aftermarket dealer setup...and theyscrewed it up...sorry, the new one will be to me tomorrow and shipped to your door UPS


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

o.0 1000th post time.
Took me long enough


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Finishing up putting the car back together.
Just some clarification. Where did you tap in for the waste gate vaccuum lines and boost controller.
I think at least someone here is using the Profect BII...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

any full manifold vaccum


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Did you have them port and polish the head while they had it? A nice radius valve job would be awesome.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Finishing up putting the car back together.
Just some clarification. Where did you tap in for the waste gate vaccuum lines and boost controller.
I think at least someone here is using the Profect BII...

chris pm my05gli he will tell you how to hook it up, i forget which line goes where and I cant see on my car without takin stuff apart


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

it lives...
Left it idle for ~20 min. Still need to get the coolant system topped off completely.
Took it for a quick spin ~1 mile, just for fun.

Updates later on tonight if I am motivated to work on it


----------



## The VR6ster (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Congrats man. Glad you finally got it up and running. I can't wait to see pics/vids. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeitzDUB (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_it lives...


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BeitzDUB)*

50 miles on it with no problems thus far.
Just some crusing... a little beating on it








Had some early issues with bleeding the coolant system but I believe all the air is out of it now.

Going to back to work. Hope to drive it around again tonight "trouble free"


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

VERY happy for you...no lie!


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Nice now drive it to englishtown april 13th and hangout with me and medic83 for show and go!!!!


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_Nice now drive it to englishtown april 13th and hangout with me and medic83 for show and go!!!!

WORD!!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_Nice now drive it to englishtown april 13th and hangout with me and medic83 for show and go!!!!

Sounds like a pretty good idea to me


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

way to hang in there chris...i know its been a long time coming...!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
Sounds like a pretty good idea to me

another good idea...let me drive it.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
Sounds like a pretty good idea to me

yea man definitely have to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

Put another 140 miles on the car today. A good bit of it was highway cruising with (0) problems. No problems beating on it on the back roads either.
I did run into an issue where it looks like the fans are only running on high cycle and are turning on a bit late in stop and go traffic. 
Going to have to investigate that one. Anyone with tips there, would be great.

Other needs to be fixed items.
* need a new control arm for passenger wiper
* Blew drivers side tweeter...WTF annoying
* Holy **** the cabin filter smells like an old shoe.









All and all very pleased with how things are going. More driving, possible video and dyno all soon to come


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

since that one speaker is busted, u might as well replace them all with a better set


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
I did run into an issue where it looks like the fans are only running on high cycle and are turning on a bit late in stop and go traffic. 
Going to have to investigate that one. Anyone with tips there, would be great.


had exactly the same issue...check the fan switch plug is fully seated...


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

don't have a 24v, but i've been following you (and other) threads in here
i give you props for hanging in there through all your issues, i don't know if i could have done the same
but glad to see it all worked out 
enjoy your 'new' car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
get some vids up


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drumnjuny* »_since that one speaker is busted, u might as well replace them all with a better set









I think they've already all been upgraded.
I don't know about rear doors, but he used to/still is an audio junky and one of the first mods was upgrading all of the speakers.


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*

Hey, Chris, post a video already....
edit: *****NEW**** * Video.


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bedford04GLI* »_Hey, Chris, post a video already....
edit: *****NEW**** * Video.

Yeah what he said.


----------



## The VR6ster (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bedford04GLI* »_Hey, Chris, post a video already....
edit: *****NEW**** * Video.








Please post it Chris. I need motivation my friend.


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (The VR6ster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The VR6ster* »_







Please post it Chris. I need motivation my friend.










He needs to make it first.
I think if I keep asking/telling him about it...he'll let me drive.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....
I was out today. Car was running just fine. No problems when I pulled over to talk with someone. Left the car running and came back in like 5 min. Saw that the temp had crept up about 10 degrees and the fans were NOT running. Pulled out and continued down the road, and the temp just started to climb slowly. Stopped at this shop about 2 miles down the road and the fans were STILL NOT on. Turned the car off and then the fans kicked on....

Seems that there is clearly an issue with those little bastards.
What can/should I be doing to fix them.
PS-my coolant bottle cap was broke when I took it off today. The guys of it just cracked off.







Sooo sick of this petty BS


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

I am at my mechanics shop right now and he says check the grounds that are under the battery tray. He seems pretty sure that the ground wires are prolly the issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck with your car. I will be hopping on the trubo wagon soon myself.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (NastyBrown)*

-check grounds....
-check rad switch
-check fan controller...near battery
all 3 are common problems.
also...when can you send back that wrong headgasket?


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
also...when can you send back that wrong headgasket?








Looking at it right now... not sure why I haven't set it out for the fedex guy. Will be out tomorrow


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*

haha no worries


----------



## Mr.BooMY (Jul 8, 2006)

Man, I hope everything goes well for you soon. I was almost ready to cry just from reading all the BS you've been through. I want to get the same kit for my car when I can get the money saved up.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mr.BooMY)*

Went to a cruise in last night. Have to see it was really nice to have the car up and running again. Got to "play" with a lot of other really nice cars and have to say I was thoroughly impressed by what this thing could do.
Only issue I was having is that by the time I got home last night I had some seriously fouled plugs.
My guess is that it was because of all the short starts and idles last night and the previous times bringing it in and out of the car.
Plugs are BKR-7E


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

I thought BKR7E are supposed to be gapped at .028".....I checked the gap and it was at .032".
Anyway, are you guys gapping them or just leave them as it is?


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

hey man u said ur car smells like old shoe?
mine smells like tootsie rolls and i can't get it to stop... air fresheners cant even combat it lol... what do i need to do?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_I thought BKR7E are supposed to be gapped at .028".....I checked the gap and it was at .032".
Anyway, are you guys gapping them or just leave them as it is?

I gapped mine at .026"
I'm not sure what my issue is, but I appear to be running really rich at idle... I'm sure that is what is fouling the plugs. Any of you other guys REALLY rich at idle.
Or have any ideas on the plugs.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to 20psi again...


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

How do you know you're running rich at idle? do you get a code for fuel trim too rich? if so, you might check your FPR....but than again you're turboed so it might not be the issue.
Ever since I switched to BKR7E my fuel trim stays in perfect range.
You can log into 032 in messurent blocks with your VAG-COM and check your fuel trim status....it's normal to be in -+10% range in both blocks....first block would be your fuel trim at idle and second one at the higher RPM, if it's more than -10% in the first block than you're running rich at idle....you can also take a look at this VAG-COM info about fuel trim http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/Fuel_Trim_Info


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

although i'm not running the exact same programming, (i'm at stock compression) my 630s generally idle pretty good, except when cold when things are a bit rough...
as far as plugs few things i've noticed...
the tighter the gap (0.022) the rougher the idle, but no misfires at boost...
looser the gap (0.026+) better the idle but occasional misses and misfires under boost...
i've tried NGK BRK7E's, NGK R5671A-8's and the bosch FR5DTCs...at 12psi...i think the 7s ran the best...although i'm gonna try closing the gap on the boschs and run some logs...
as for AFR at idle...my w/b reads 14.0 +/- 0.2....


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_-check grounds....
-check rad switch
-check fan controller...near battery
all 3 are common problems.
also...when can you send back that wrong headgasket?

It would also be a good idea to check your fuses on top of the battery, I had similar problems with the fans and one of my fuses was shot


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

headgasket shipped yet?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Sooo... Update.
Haven't had the car out too much lately. I blew up a strut and frankly was lazy. Needs inspected and the windshield replaced... it cracked. (zero deductible yet it isn't done yet







)
Anyway, I had it out last night for a bit and I have been getting some missfire's under boost. Especially happens when I am on it hard in a gear, shift and then get on it in another gear. 
I am going to check the gap on the plugs when I get home to make sure one isn't way off.
Any other thoughts on the causes? 
On a lighter note I was sooo glad it was just the strut that was blown, because when I pulled it out of the garage and saw the floor covered in oil I damn near started crying.







Glad to see PA roads just suck that bad!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

***
Another fun little update. Had the car out for some fun driving this weekend. Finally got to test her legs. It rained in the afternoon so 1/4 runs were out







but the morning was a blast.
Did some high speed tests and I was thoroughly impressed. The car pulls (on stock speedo, what a joke) from 100-140 incredibly fast. 5th gear to red line pulls just as hard and fast as pulling in 3rd. I never once was hurting for power, it just kept climbing. I couldn't believe how fast the car ran out of gearing... 
I am upgrading the clutch to the southbend stage IV or V whichever it is quite soon. I am anxious to see what a real clutch can do. I baby it down low...Probably going to upgrade axels while i am there but for now I just thought i would say how nice it is to finally be able to run the girl a bit. Now for a thorough cleaning


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

When in the rmps do u hit full boost?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (NastyBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_When in the rmps do u hit full boost?

~10 psi @ 4000 
~20 psi @ 4800
On paper it seems laggy but it really doesn't drive that way. 4000-4800 happens almost instantly.
I actually washed and waxed the car tonight... pretty impressive really, I hate detailing.


----------



## rungfind (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

So I just spent 2 hours reading this and I think this is a pretty good walk through on how and what to do installing a turbo kit..It also shows you everything that can go wrong when installing a turbo..
Do you plan on posting a dyno cause I would really like to see the curve.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
~10 psi @ 4000 
~20 psi @ 4800
On paper it seems laggy but it really doesn't drive that way. 4000-4800 happens almost instantly.
I actually washed and waxed the car tonight... pretty impressive really, I hate detailing.

you need to tweak that controller dude, 20 psi should spool up way faster then running of wastegate, im hittin g20 psi just under 4000 rpm in 3rd n 4th gear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_
you need to tweak that controller dude, 20 psi should spool up way faster then running of wastegate, im hittin g20 psi just under 4000 rpm in 3rd n 4th gear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The controller needs tweaking for sure... I know of two peeps locally running the same one that are supposed to be getting me some help with it sometime soon. But that is really nice to know... more boost sooner


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

It's nice to see all three stage 3 cars running (known to be in existence)
Hopefully I will be joining you guys soon, Schimmel Stage II Block should arrive via freight tomorrow


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_It's nice to see all three stage 3 cars running (known to be in existence)
Hopefully I will be joining you guys soon, Schimmel Stage II Block should arrive via freight tomorrow

Now that sounds like fun stuff there


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

**** So car was running really good yesterday and then all of a sudden a little pop! and i have no boost... Car still idled fine so I took it home. Checked all of the plumbing and couldn't find a leak. Fire it back up and I could hear the leak. I guess one of the bolts wasn't tight to the wastegate and I blow the gasket out. For those of you who have worked on C2's wastegate placement, what a PITA it is to get too. Going to have to get a new bolt today which should be a blast to replace, but looks as though I have found my boost inconsistency as this was probably loose for sometime.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_**** So car was running really good yesterday and then all of a sudden a little pop! and i have no boost... Car still idled fine so I took it home. Checked all of the plumbing and couldn't find a leak. Fire it back up and I could hear the leak. I guess one of the bolts wasn't tight to the wastegate and I blow the gasket out. For those of you who have worked on C2's wastegate placement, what a PITA it is to get too. Going to have to get a new bolt today which should be a blast to replace, but looks as though I have found my boost inconsistency as this was probably loose for sometime. 

Yea I put arrange the parts together and that does look like a PITA, what's the best way to manage that?


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Yea I put arrange the parts together and that does look like a PITA, what's the best way to manage that?

first things first put the downpipe in place before you have any of the exhaust manifolds on the motor, then out the manifolds in place and then i put the wastegate on, then plop the turbo on, and your good to go


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_
first things first put the downpipe in place before you have any of the exhaust manifolds on the motor, then out the manifolds in place and then i put the wastegate on, then plop the turbo on, and your good to go 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thats the ideal way... I'm trying to get to my wastegate now without taking **** off... not ideal but I'm not ripping everything out if I can do it with just a minimal amount of suffering instead


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

to do just the wastegate, get a second set of hands and just remove the factory heat sheild over the manifolds, and and disconnect the downpipe, yess i have done it a few too many times


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

Thanks for the headsup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

*******Update********* NEED HELP

So my brother had the car out the other day and returned home to say it was running very badly. I went out to start it and it just stumbled and fell on its face. Multiple missfires/no idle, just bad.
Pulled plugs earlier today and they were fouled horribly, and there was a notable amount of raw fuel odor as would be expected with plugs that bad.
I cleaned them up good and stuck them back in, and it did start, but the idle is very bad. Sounds like it is missing/out of time, yet I am not getting anything on the Vagcom. 
Any thoughts of where to go from here... The car is not in a place that is convenient to work on what so ever.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_*******Update********* NEED HELP

So my brother had the car out the other day and returned home to say it was running very badly. I went out to start it and it just stumbled and fell on its face. Multiple missfires/no idle, just bad.
Pulled plugs earlier today and they were fouled horribly, and there was a notable amount of raw fuel odor as would be expected with plugs that bad.
I cleaned them up good and stuck them back in, and it did start, but the idle is very bad. Sounds like it is missing/out of time, yet I am not getting anything on the Vagcom. 
Any thoughts of where to go from here... The car is not in a place that is convenient to work on what so ever.


WOW...I have no clue. My car is running fine. The only little problem is an idle problem after initial startup. Other than that it runs great!!


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_
WOW...I have no clue. My car is running fine. The only little problem is an idle problem after initial startup. Other than that it runs great!!

Rub it in his face, why don't you?
I'm joking.
Anyway, Medic, update us on what's going on with you--in your thread.
Sorry about your situation, Bdfrd
-Emron


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Emron)*

Well it was running amazing until it went out for a little trip with someone other than myself. I hate to point fingers, but I wonder if we were trying to make it so 10k rpm's or some ****....


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Yeah if turbodub06 can hit 500whp @ roughly 6200-6500rpm, taking it to 10,000rpm is just a little excessive IMHO.
Even with a built head and aftermarket valves and valvesprings, reving to 8,000rpms would be limit. 
Bdfrd - I hope you were just joking


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Yeah if turbodub06 can hit 500whp @ roughly 6200-6500rpm, taking it to 10,000rpm is just a little excessive IMHO.
Even with a built head and aftermarket valves and valvesprings, reving to 8,000rpms would be limit. 
Bdfrd - I hope you were just joking









Yea I was joking that he probably just over reved the **** out of it and stuff like my floor pan started flying apart.








Definitely sarcasm


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

dannnger to the manifold!!!!!!!!!!!!
**cue floor pan flying out from underneath the car**


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

check it over for any boost leaks or vacuum leaks. Did he say what he was doing when it started to run like crap?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_check it over for any boost leaks or vacuum leaks. Did he say what he was doing when it started to run like crap?

He hasn't confessed to anything yet... He knows how to drive, he just drives really hard. I am going to look it all over very good this afternoon after work and hope I can come across something.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

start with checking for a blown off boost coupler, this would cause the problem you are having, most likely it blew off the throttle body because i have found that is the weakest link in this set up, after that check all vacume lines, unplag MAF and try it( could be a bad maf problem), if all else fails try a compression check, but most likely if ur bro was beating on it he might have popped off a coupler and that would cause ur problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck man if u need help just gimme a call


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck man if u need help just gimme a call

Is your clutch still holding up?


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Is your clutch still holding up?









yuppp







i know i can smoke it tomoro but im trying to hold out for xmas sales!!!!!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

Let's start taking bets on when 24valveGTI's clutch goes out, I'll be the bookie so I can raise the funds to go see ya'll in Ocean City















I'll give you........hmm...........3:1x odds before Christmas


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Let's start taking bets on when 24valveGTI's clutch goes out, I'll be the bookie so I can raise the funds to go see ya'll in Ocean City















I'll give you........hmm...........3:1x odds before Christmas
















Well I haven't blown my clutch out yet... Shockingly the Spec is holding








We fixed the car yesterday... pretty sure it was related to the inline fuel pump... I didn't like the ground it was getting, changed it out and car ran perfectly... ho hum the little things in life.
Took the car to the track last night as well... All I can say is my god the driver of the car sucks serious balls..
13.8 was the best of the night at 113mph ... I'd post my 60ft time but there are top fuel cars that can run the 1/4 faster than my 60ft.
I'm sick of *1 wheel drive* on 19's in street tire.








That said, my car drove itself home, others did not. We had the lanes closed for more than 2 hours last night from jackazzes blowing up there hondaddys...


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
I'm sick of *1 wheel drive* on 19's in street tire. 










LOLZ
Spoke with Peloquin yesterday, he said they should be back in stock starting mid-next week. 
And contrary to the consensus view, I think Spec clutches are just as good as any other brands out there. 24v's have seen 500+whp on them before, documented.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Let's start taking bets on when 24valveGTI's clutch goes out, I'll be the bookie so I can raise the funds to go see ya'll in Ocean City















I'll give you........hmm...........3:1x odds before Christmas
















lol it will hold its held up to boost for almost 2 years now


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

bdfrd - how bout another video?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_
lol it will hold its held up to boost for almost 2 years now









my inspiration right here.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_
my inspiration right here.









Til you get embarrased by a POS domestic on a 60-punch b/c you're pulling on him all the way but then realize you can't shift from 5th to 6th FTW


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Til you get embarrased by a POS domestic on a 60-punch b/c you're pulling on him all the way but then realize you can't shift from 5th to 6th FTW

bleh, if you're doing anything past a 4th gear pull, its useless, not like we're trapping 130mph.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a LSD in my closet. I bought it over one year ago. I don't even remember if it's a peloquin or a quaife. Tell ya what, Bdrd, give me your turbo set up, I'll give you my LSD. A new item for a used item--it's a good deal, I promise.
-Emron


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_
bleh, if you're doing anything past a 4th gear pull, its useless, not like we're trapping 130mph.









I don't understand? 60-punch on a highway is usually shut down at anywhere from 140-160mph 
For example, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSK23N69NbE
No trap here


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

I don't how you guys do things in Long Island, but down here it these parts, this when we say: "Put Up or Shut Da F*ck Up"
So when you're **** is done, let's go and do this! 
I would like to see how well the OEM clutch can take the beating that could occur if you and I were to meet on the same highway.
How's that inspiration for ya? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Yeah if turbodub06 can hit 500whp @ roughly 6200-6500rpm, taking it to 10,000rpm is just a little excessive IMHO. 

Im revving to 8k stock drivetrain. With a built lightened head, i plan on 9,500rpm

_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
13.8 was the best of the night at 113mph ... I'd post my 60ft time but there are top fuel cars that can run the 1/4 faster than my 60ft


Dude, 113mph is moving!!! Ive seen 1.8t's run high 11's at 115mph, so your car has the potential. I bet your 60ft was like 3.0s








just get some slicks. 
And what were your cars conditions when you ran? Boost? Gas? etc


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
Im revving to 8k stock drivetrain. With a built lightened head, i plan on 9,500rpm
Dude, 113mph is moving!!! Ive seen 1.8t's run high 11's at 115mph, so your car has the potential. I bet your 60ft was like 3.0s








just get some slicks. 
And what were your cars conditions when you ran? Boost? Gas? etc










i oWnA pAgE 19


_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 1:56 AM 8-22-2008_


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_shut down at anywhere from 140-160mph 


I actually like my life/car..sorry. shutting down at 160 is ridiculous.








and on this note, lets shhh before rictus gets mad.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_
and on this note, lets shhh before rictus gets mad.









Exactly!!!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
Im revving to 8k stock drivetrain. With a built lightened head, i plan on 9,500rpm
Dude, 113mph is moving!!! Ive seen 1.8t's run high 11's at 115mph, so your car has the potential. I bet your 60ft was like 3.0s








just get some slicks. 
And what were your cars conditions when you ran? Boost? Gas? etc


Actually I did have a 60ft time in the 3's... best of the night was 2.4 ROFL... but I missed 2nd then spun it hard so it was a real bad run. Terrible night for me.
Anyway, just running 93 pump gas, 18psi ... decent conditions about 60 * and relatively low humidity. Pretty high elevation though, East of Pittsburgh. and the track was real tore up from there being everything from bikes to prostocks and rail cars there...
Still fun stuff regardless of the driver errors.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Get yourself some slicks or drag radials. Best 60' for me on DRs is 1.864..










_Modified by Lew_Dog at 8:12 AM 8-22-2008_


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

small update on the Brother's behalf.
Car has been running like poop, terrible idle, apparently Jeff from C2 knows the issue and its a simple tuning upgrade.

Thus, he hasn't let me drive it lately...not even the short jaunt to H20, or local GTG's.
Therefore, I'm posting a ridiculous picture of my brother so he'll get off his arse and get the car fixed....so I can drive it.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*

Thanks for that picture... douche... 
I confess I was quite drunk in this picture... was acting like an azz... and was consiquently kicked in the junk for my behavior.

the jetta runs fine at 9psi... the boost controller acuator apears to be stuck .... and you drive it all the time... more than me
dick


_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 2:00 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Thanks for that picture... douche... 
I confess I was quite drunk in this picture... was acting like an azz... and was consiquently kicked in the junk for my behavior.

the jetta runs fine at 9psi... the boost controller acuator apears to be stuck .... and you drive it all the time... more than me
dick



lies. I want 15psi runs in this cold weather.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bedford04GLI* »_









Was this taken after having one too many drinks and after working on a 24vT?















btw - Go get on a dyno wouldcha?


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Was this taken after having one too many drinks and after working on a 24vT?















btw - Go get on a dyno wouldcha?

story:
I was playing poker and was actually on a bit of a winning streak for once. He calls me, hammered drunk, and wants a ride home. I stop what I'm doing, and go pick him up and he asks "dude, let's go to sheetz, I'm SOOO hungry" So, I take him to sheetz...where he conveniently has no way of paying so I buy his chicken tenders or what not...and he continues to act like a tool in sheetz, and he attempts to ball-tag me. I kick him in the balls and after some more squabbling I leave him there where he is forced to call his mother at 1:30a.m. to come pick him up.

We've gotten over all this....btw, Chris, the battery is dead in the jetta, wanna chuck that on the charger?
thanks, pal!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*

you forgot to address the second part of the question


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_you forgot to address the second part of the question









I plan to as soon as I get some things fixed. My profec clearly has a stuck actuator because not a damn thing i do changes the boost... so i'm going to be getting in (if they will warranty the thing) a new actuator / all new unit or another boost controller all together. 
Meanwhile I am shipping my ECU off to Jeff for updates, as soon as I can get the car in the garage, and while I am at it I am shipping some parts off to swaintech for a thermal coating. Want to get the turbo spooling up as fast as possible.
Then we will put it on the dyno.
There is a group of us sending all of our stuff to swaintech so we are saving big time on the shipping and on the order size.
I plan on doing the manifolds, turbo Y pipe, DP, and exhaust housing.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

So how much power you hoping for?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_So how much power you hoping for?

Not sure... I want to do runs @ different boost lvls to see how things go.
highest I ran it was 21psi and it was just scary fast...
I'd like to see it do 400 or so , which i think realistic
like to see what it does at 9psi off the spring...maybe 15 and then 20 or so


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Found my boost leak... Also fixed the idle problem... There was a small screw/stud from the rain tray that did this... Its been removed.
Cell phone pics ftl, but you get the idea


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Good find, so I guess that means your ready to make some big power now?


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I'm sure that you are looking forward to pulling all of your turbo parts out and busting all of your nuckles to get everything coated





















such a PITA lol


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_I'm sure that you are looking forward to pulling all of your turbo parts out and busting all of your nuckles to get everything coated





















such a PITA lol

Definitely going to be a PITA, but I think the gains in spooling the turbo faster and keeping heat out of the engine bay are going to be well worth the hassel


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
Definitely going to be a PITA, but I think the gains in spooling the turbo faster and keeping heat out of the engine bay are going to be well worth the hassel
, I want to do mine too, i am just being lazy


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

Hrmm.. I can imagine exactly where that silicone coupling goes as there is one just like it on my car.. I will have to check it out and see if there is anything sticking through ther (doubt it as I havent had any issues so far but I'll check anyways) -- kewl you got it sorted... It sucks so bad when theres little problems to hunt down. My water cooled quad core pc project is bringing some major fail right now as the motherboard is being a pain in my ass, but meh thats a whole nother story.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Hrmm.. I can imagine exactly where that silicone coupling goes as there is one just like it on my car.. I will have to check it out and see if there is anything sticking through ther (doubt it as I havent had any issues so far but I'll check anyways) -- kewl you got it sorted... It sucks so bad when theres little problems to hunt down. My water cooled quad core pc project is bringing some major fail right now as the motherboard is being a pain in my ass, but meh thats a whole nother story.


I never thought it was a boost/vaccum as I was getting pretty consitant boost and I figured that a 9lb spring was reasonable. Turns out that it was an 11lb spring and now things are nice... Still going to get the updates from Jeff, while the car is down. 
Shocking here... it only spools up ~400 rpm faster now then before... I love leaks


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

I know my old setup had a few leaks (plus that damned plastic intake mani is BOUND to have some leaks in it, and now I am rid of that) Also I had a bad cam sensor getting rid of my VVT and possibly dropping me to batch fire mode, which is now resolved. I am excited to see how much better the car runs and if it spools faster. It did kind of spool ~late so we shall see







!


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*

...psstt.







...I took the car out today for a little ride. It held 12 psi nicely, with very few problems...loads of fun and I think 12psi is the best combination of crazy fast and drivable.

P.S. don't tell Chris I took his car out while he was off with the fiance.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bedford04GLI* »_...psstt.







...I took the car out today for a little ride. It held 12 psi nicely, with very few problems...loads of fun and I think 12psi is the best combination of crazy fast and drivable.

P.S. don't tell Chris I took his car out while he was off with the fiance.









Why don't you just turbo your own .:R and call it a day so you won't have to sneak your brother's car out


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Why don't you just turbo your own .:R and call it a day so you won't have to sneak your brother's car out
















you may be familiar with all those times where Chris's car didn't move for weeks, even months on end because of tuning and mechanical failures.
those moments are the ones where I appreciate my R starting every time I turn the key.
and the obvious reason...lack of funds


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bedford04GLI* »_
you may be familiar with all those times where Chris's car didn't move for weeks, even months on end because of tuning and mechanical failures.
those moments are the ones where I appreciate my R starting every time I turn the key.
and the obvious reason...lack of funds










Lame excuse (not running)








You gotta pay to play. I guess unless there is already a VRT in the family















"There is always more than one way to skin a cat..."


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*

Lack of Funds = Go rob a bank







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Thanks to some generous people on the vortex hooking me up with some spare parts, I'll be doing a few upgrades...
I've started to work on these exhaust manifolds... Just a little gasket match port job and some smoothing... Its not a crazy amount that is removed, but a good bit none the less.
I apologize for the blurry pics... Tried to get some shots up close, but they turned out not the best... Anyway take a look









The work station









The initial blast through with the carbide bit... 

















You can see here ( blurry pic) but the caliper shows how much was removed. 









You get some sharp edges in the inside after the carbide bit which have to be ground down to a smooth surface. I did most of that with a long shafted conical stone.









Just a few minutes with the stone and those edges came right out... Pretty crazy really how well the better quality bits work.









Blurry pic, but this is after 80 grit on the sanding disk...









This is after the 120 grit disk... Good and smooth to the touch. Still going to work a bit more yet, but almost there...
AND... The next project... A wonderful fellow vortex member hooked me up with this extra cylinder head, which we will be port matching as well. Plans for this head include the high duty valve springs and ti-retainers as well as a TT 264/260 cam. Going to have Jeff to the tune for me after the Christmas Holiday when I get everything back together.















May send everything to swaintech still to be coated as well, we shall see.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Looks good dude!!
(Oh and BTW the quotes in your sig.. LOL!!!! AWESOME!!)


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Looks good dude!!
(Oh and BTW the quotes in your sig.. LOL!!!! AWESOME!!)

Are you coming to Wuestefest with your 24VT next year?
I hope you do, cuz I wanna see your car in person


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Haha dude I'm gonna try. I know theres a bunch of locals coming down so hopefully I can get time off work and all that bs.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*

I hope you do man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

good stuff, it'll be nice to see how the cams do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
(Oh and BTW the quotes in your sig.. LOL!!!! AWESOME!!)

I found them pretty amusing as well!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

The folks and my brother got me a few goodies for the birthday. ALWAYS a good idea.
Car is getting some exhuast work done today. Finally decided that dumping the exhuast under the back seat was just f'n loud
Anyway, check out the new track wheels and plate


----------



## bedford04GLI (Nov 25, 2005)

Is it sad that it took me at least a few minutes to realize what part of the house you took those pics in. I kept thinking, "where the hell is the carpet that color and the wall dark?!?"
formal dining room was my final guess.

PAGE 20, DING DING DING!! 
btw, way to not find that deer


----------



## The VR6ster (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (bedford04GLI)*

Congrats on the parts and happy birthday man.





























I was December baby too.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_The folks and my brother got me a few goodies for the birthday. ALWAYS a good idea.
Car is getting some exhuast work done today. Finally decided that dumping the exhuast under the back seat was just f'n loud
Anyway, check out the new track wheels and plate










































Gratz on the wheels! I almost bought those this Summer. If you do use them for the street, be careful. I have been told by other SSR owners that they do bend\dent easily..


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

Springtime bump...
So getting anxious for the warm weather here. Had the car out the other day and my a little boost is comforting.
I sent the ecm out to Jeff for an update. Says he has made some minor tweaks on some things since my last flash. Anyway, I'll post up how she feels.
I'm buying a house and closing this week, so I'd say that mods are on the back burner for the car this year... Guess i'll just spend more time driving it and less time tearing her apart.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

So how's your car running now? any dyno results?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_So how's your car running now? any dyno results?

x2?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
x2?


Well... My ecm should be here by noon today. Car has been running really good actually... 
Just trying to clean up the idle and hot starts...
Hope to see a dyno soon. I have just been cruising around off the wastegate @ 11-12 psi. Pretty perfect boost on street tires if you ask me.
Come warm weather I am getting a set of drag radials for the above mentioned wheels. I'd love to actually be able to hook up at the 20 + psi it is capable of running.
Updates to come... Maybe some video too...
PS -wtf is up with winter not leaving


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

just arrived from jeff. 
I may go home after lunch and plug it in... see how things run.

22 degrees... wind chill of 2... its march people


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

I was wondering the same thing, its 29 degrees here in Louisiana!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (VReihen6)*

Balmy 50F here in UTAH lol.
ditto on the 11-12psi being perfect for street tires, that's what I have been running also.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Initial review of Jeff's tune is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Starts are easier and idle is much smoother... smoother throttle response as well.
All around, I'm really happy with how things are running.


_Modified by Bdfrd 24v at 6:48 AM 3-6-2009_


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Good, now drive it to NJ for spring show and go and hang out with me and medic83 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_Good, now drive it to NJ for spring show and go and hang out with me and medic83 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

When is this show...

And question... What Plugs are you guys running??? Just curious as to what you all have experimented with.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
When is this show...

And question... What Plugs are you guys running??? Just curious as to what you all have experimented with.

...


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

I have had good luck with Denso IK24's as well as NGK BKR7E's and BKR7EIX's 
The Denso and BKR7EIX's as iridium tipped, the BKR7E's are just regular. I decided to stick with the non-iridium ones because each ONE costs almost as much as a whole SET of the regular ones.


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*

tried the BKR7E...good but felt i needed to go colder...so i tried the NGK equivalents...timing pull went up....








so i'm running the bosch FR5DTC...porsche 911 TT plug...they're good...pricey thou...recommended by many including [email protected] IIRC...
next time i think i'll going back to the BKR7E....good and cheap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (dubdoor)*

BKR8E is one step colder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_BKR8E is one step colder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

negative. 8e is 2 steps.








stock plugs are 6e's.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

I meant from the 7's that I mentioned heh, and I thought the stockers were 5's? Like PZFRD5's or something?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Ah. my bad then.








yeah you're right im dumb.







they're 5's.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
When is this show...

And question... What Plugs are you guys running??? Just curious as to what you all have experimented with.

The show is April 5th. As mentioned before, I am running the BKR7E's also. 


_Modified by Medic83 at 12:14 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Medic83)*

can someone run their car for once? so many 24v turbos going to waste IMO not hitting the strip... flexing muscles in the parking lot is no fun


----------



## aka_deno (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_can someone run their car for once? so many 24v turbos going to waste IMO not hitting the strip... flexing muscles in the parking lot is no fun










ahh the joys of vortex... everyone wants to goto the "strip" and drag race your car so you can blow it up. lol
how bout you autox it or track day it.... but this was a great build-up... and i love c2 hardware/software makes great stuff.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_can someone run their car for once? so many 24v turbos going to waste IMO not hitting the strip... flexing muscles in the parking lot is no fun










dude the strip is only a 1/4 mile long. 24vt needs room to stretch it slegs, liek the parkway, expressway, sunrise highway, ocean parkway


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_
dude the strip is only a 1/4 mile long. 24vt needs room to stretch it slegs, liek the parkway, expressway, sunrise highway, ocean parkway
















WORD...I am not taking my wheels off to run down the track. Anyone want to see me and 24valvedGTI run can try to catch us on The Jersey Turnpike!!


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_
WORD...I am not taking my wheels off to run down the track. Anyone want to see me and 24valvedGTI run can try to catch us on The Jersey Turnpike!!









remember going to show and go in the fall, merging onto the turnpike well into 5th gear


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_
dude the strip is only a 1/4 mile long. 24vt needs room to stretch it slegs, liek the parkway, expressway, sunrise highway, ocean parkway
















I agree, these things are highway monsters. I mean really ruthless on the highway. I do plan on taking mine to the track this season though. I wonder how much the ~4500ft elevation hurts.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
I agree, these things are highway monsters.


i wouldn't be able to agree with you guys... my clutch spins on a "highway" friendly roll if I don't ease into it


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_
remember going to show and go in the fall, merging onto the turnpike well into 5th gear









Videos bitches


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (aka_deno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aka_deno* »_
ahh the joys of vortex... everyone wants to goto the "strip" and drag race your car so you can blow it up. lol
how bout you autox it or track day it.... but this was a great build-up... and i love c2 hardware/software makes great stuff.

lol i was just fun ranting at the fact that i never get to see 24vt's rip the strip....no need to get butt hurt i'm not trying to offend anyone, just poking fun. I wish i could track my car...i don't have the time/money/effort to get into any kind of sanctioned events right now








My car has literally been, just a car for the last 1/2 year...i have no time to give it any real attention 
i still <3 you guys even if you are afraid to take them down the strip


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_
lol i was just fun ranting at the fact that i never get to see 24vt's rip the strip....no need to get butt hurt i'm not trying to offend anyone, just poking fun. I wish i could track my car...i don't have the time/money/effort to get into any kind of sanctioned events right now








My car has literally been, just a car for the last 1/2 year...i have no time to give it any real attention 
i still <3 you guys even if you are afraid to take them down the strip










I had my car down the strip lots last year... Best run was 13.7's @ like 118 or something like that. My 60ft times are horrid. **** I've never gotten below 2.25 The car runs out of 4th gear by the 1/4. To be honest my setup was/is not designed to be a 1/4 beast. It rapes on the highway. I mean seriously just pull 4th gear from 60-115 and its sickly fast, thats at the 12 psi i run everyday. When I flip the switch and boost to 20+ its really a ridiculous ride.
All this being said, I love the car and it is full of balls, but its just not great at the track.

I am going to experiment with some different DR maybe even slicks this year to see what I can do.
Putting them on the afformentioned wheels...


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_
i wouldn't be able to agree with you guys... my clutch spins on a "highway" friendly roll if I don't ease into it

















Yeah, I spin the clutch on high boost (~20psi) too but I am ok on ~11psi.

_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_

I had my car down the strip lots last year... Best run was 13.7's @ like 118 or something like that. My 60ft times are horrid. **** I've never gotten below 2.25 The car runs out of 4th gear by the 1/4. To be honest my setup was/is not designed to be a 1/4 beast. It rapes on the highway. I mean seriously just pull 4th gear from 60-115 and its sickly fast, thats at the 12 psi i run everyday. When I flip the switch and boost to 20+ its really a ridiculous ride.
All this being said, I love the car and it is full of balls, but its just not great at the track.

I am going to experiment with some different DR maybe even slicks this year to see what I can do.
Putting them on the afformentioned wheels...

^^x2 Launching is NOT easy with these things, there is a fine line between bogging the thing, and just roasting rubber. Very very fine line, heh.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (PhReE)*

Launching either involves alot of feathering, or 100mph wheel spin







, let me tell you my neighbors love me


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_
And question... What Plugs are you guys running??? Just curious as to what you all have experimented with.

I've used Denso Iridiums IK24 gapped at .018, .022, and .024. These plugs are 2 degrees colder than stock and 1 degree colder than the NGK BKR7E's, and also very expensive at $12-13 per plug. I can't comment on the NGK's b/c the R32 head does not take that thread pitch. 
I find that .022 works the best for me with the lastest Jeff Atwood revision of the tune, albeit there is slight misfiring during normal driving but very smooth beyond 4000rpms (when the car is in boost). Put them in yesterday, took the car out and hit 140 a couple of times to verify. 
At .018, the car will misfire more often during normal driving but is optimal for high-end performance, my car was dyno'd on .018 gapped plugs.
At .024, the car drives flawlessly under normal stop and go conditions, but it would misfire more in the midrange right before the car was going into boost.
Hope this helps, I would recommend this plug to anyone b/c aside from the price, they have yielded the best results as far as cold starts (after running for 2months or so, I've seen outside weather temps ranging from 20-85 degrees already and no start issues), smooth idle, and overall consistency in performance.



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:27 AM 3-15-2009_


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Has anyone had any fouling problems with colder plugs?

I have in the early stages of this set-up and don't feel like getting stranded along side the road again. The little lady was damn pissed to be sitting there while I was swapping plugs


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

I have ran bkr7eix, the 8's, and the 9's and have never had a cold start or fouling issue


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_I have ran bkr7eix, the 8's, and the 9's and have never had a cold start or fouling issue









Well I had problems with the 7's... 
Potentially it was just a bad set of plugs and the tune was early on then...


----------



## vroomvroom-vw (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

what stage is a GT35R? or what makes a stage I a stage one and so forth?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (vroomvroom-vw)*

Stage I is a fictional term, it doesn't mean anything.
It is, however used in this fashion:
Some company sells turbo kits, the base package is stage 1, the next upgrade is stage 2, then stage 3, etc.
Another company sells a turbo kit with a base, medium and high level packages, stage 1,2,3.
BUT stage 1 from company A and stage 1 from company B may be totally different.

Best way to look at stuff like this is the expected power output and the $ cost.
So to answer your question a GT35r is just a GT35r, and has nothing to do with stages. And a stage 1 is a stage 1 because thats the base kit that a company makes. Some companies stage 1 might make 500hp while another companies stage 1 might make 250hp.
(NOTE: Some turbos turbine wheels can come in different sizes and those sizes are sometimes referred to as stages, like stg 1 stg3 or stg 5)
FWIW The parts on my car are most similar to a C2 STG 3 kit, although it is a custom kit.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (PhReE)*

Car had been parked since last september.
Today I got the itch.... Smokes a little, looks like the turbo is leaking a bit, only a concern if you are the guy I just passed.









That being said.... Still fast a SHIIIIIT!!!

I love boost


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*

LOL..good to hear..


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: The blower shipped out...C2 stage III soon to be shipped in (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_

I love boost
















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

Well I figured I would post a little update in here.


Motor is out of the car and at the machine shop. 

Cleaning everything up, going .5MM over and all the good stuff that comes with that. Pistons/rods/hardware etc

Installing the new clutch and diff that was only purchased 2 years ago.

Uprading axels... and a bunch of other unsundry maintenance items.

Turbo is at Precision getting new seals/balanced. 

I will likely have everything coated at Swaintech to keep heat in check, as its been an issue.


I'll post some pics of my empty engine bay and piles of debris here in a bit.

Oh- and to take up my free time until things get back from my machine shop, I'll be polishing, and repolishing all my polished goodies.


:beer:


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Excellent :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

SOMEONE STOLE MY MOTOR











Peloquin 










Clutchnet... stage something. I've had it so long, I don't remember exactly which one. Lol pathetic I know


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

Good to see you still have the car man :beer::beer:


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

Yea, it seems like so few people still do.

I've had the girl since she came from the stealership with 8 miles.

I plan to keep it as long as I can, baring any unforeseen circumstances. I know I would be so pissed at my self for selling it for just pennies to what I have in it.


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello, did you receive your entire stage 3 kit??? 

i'm on my own V6 24V european golf IV 4motion ( AQP engine, simple VVT ) 

dyou have a picture of your head spacer??? 

mine is completely strange and then i'm not sure if i don't have a R32 one.... 

look at: 

























i paid my kit on may 2010 and i still don't have receive the whole kit, just some parts... 
wanna know if i'm alone in that case...


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Bdfrd 24v said:


> Yea, it seems like so few people still do.
> 
> I've had the girl since she came from the stealership with 8 miles.
> 
> I plan to keep it as long as I can, baring any unforeseen circumstances. I know I would be so pissed at my self for selling it for just pennies to what I have in it.


 Wow do I ever know what you are talking about, had mine since new too!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

pretty sweet having the car the whole time... 


To answer the thread jacking. 


It did take some time for me to get parts, I did mine 3 years ago though, and I can't really comment on how things may be today. 

I'm not sure on your spacer, something doesn't seem quite right there.


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok thx a lot, i received a tracking number and i that package should all the missin parts, pretty good! 

for my spacer, hope that it is the wrong one because i don't like it.... 

thx for your answers. julien.


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)

sorry for the jacking... thousand excuses!!!


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

bumpin it up, a thousand day thread that needs to keep goin!:thumbup:


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)

Fully agree with that want to know what's going on about your project!


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)

We may continue on my brand new own thread... cylinder diam 81mm spacer diam 85mm (R32 cyl diam is 84 i think)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...yle-Stage-3-C2-Turbo-Motorsport-to-be-mounted


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

Look what BROWN can do for you today.


Turbo is back from Precision. Quite possibly the best customer service I have ever recieved... I can not say enough good things about them.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

Got a call from the machine shop. Head work is finished, its cleaned up and ready to roll. They were doing the block this afternoon if time permitted.


And my fun for the week.


My daily driver had a bad day.










Only picture I have but the other side is worse and the roof is damaged as well.

Total was just shy of 7k from the nationwide adjuster. Looks like i'll be driving around an aveo or worse rental now that both of my cars are down for the count


Nothing is every smooth


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

What the heck did you hit, or should I say hit you?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

well... 

I was driving along last monday on a two lane road. I got passed by a large truck and something "fell" of the back and smashed into the windshield. 

Scared the piss out of me, I jerked the wheel, ran it up onto a bank, up on two wheels, and across the road into another bank.

Very lucky... No other cars were coming, and I came through injury free. 


Car is at a shop now. Doing a full oem DTM front end conversion, so i'm at least happy about that. Doing some custom work with the RS4 foglight brackets to get them to fit into the DTM.

I'm looking at 2 weeks probably until I have the Motor back home and in the 24v, so I have a lot going on right now.

I'll post up pics, and hopefully a dyno once I have the motor broken in. I just hope the weather holds this winter so I can have a little fun!


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

Just a bump for the dead for myself.


Motor has been fully rebuilt.

.5mm over JE pistons, eagle rods, arp goodies, no clutch, diff, and more.

Its back in car, just replacing some coolant lines etc,

Should be back and rolling this weeks.

Shots to come, might even stick it on a dyno. Going to get in touch with Jeff when I get time about an updated tune, maybe custom.

O and the big update, I'm going to be a Dad!


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

Bdfrd 24v said:


> Just a bump for the dead for myself.
> 
> 
> Motor has been fully rebuilt.
> ...



Good deal Bdfrd! Congrats! 


I'm glad to see you are still around brother. It's been awhile! Still loving my AWE exhaust. :thumbup:


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

vdubb24v said:


> Good deal Bdfrd! Congrats!
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see you are still around brother. It's been awhile! Still loving my AWE exhaust. :thumbup:


Glad to hear it. That exhaust was amazing. I think it was the best sounding thing I've ever heard on a VR.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

Some photos. Should be done soon, busy this weekend with 2 day golf tourney, which I won, and family stuff...


----------

